# COD:MW2 , cod4 freeze bug strikes back!!!



## RoutedScripter (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw

People are saying on youtube they have perfect PCs and also it's the ONLY game(cod4) that makes this kind of freeze people would misunderstood as RAM and GPU problems. Even I though that but I tested my machine and upgraded ram and still the same (however if it is GPU overheating it's is not yet fully clear)

One guy had a brand new alienware PC and he had the same problem right there.

Discuss. (more info on what was I doing before is in video description in cod4 freeze video , it's linked video response , and the old thread is http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104166  )


UPD1 

When I updated Realtek HD drivers , the problem was immediately more frequent , and it also froze in youtube full screen view when I was watching 3Dgameman through his site's embedded video. Weird. The GPU is out now, at least for me , next one is definitely Realtek onboard sound chip (maybe it's just too much for him to handle the load?)

EDIT: March 2010. 
Some of the stuff above might be out of date (or we eliminated some supspects , GPU is one of them ) , I had problems for a year before actually posting all of it into this threads (and the other about cod4) so I might be wrong on some thing, I hope not , but better to read the whole thread if you link this issue to others who are experiencing similar problems , what is common in all this games cod4 , MW2 and lately also BC2 , they are all multiplatform games , while cod4 stands out as the most true PC version it does have some console stuff (how did the FOV 65 xbox habbit got into the PC ? )

Report if links stop working.

More edits will be coming , it's a long thread so I will make proper summary.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

MW2 never crashed on me yet. But i'm just temping fate by saying it !


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2009)

i guess only to wait for a patch as i dont think its a user end error i think its a bug in the actual game


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

It has a resolution bug, you sometimes need to keep it at its default res just to not get it to crash.

There should be some patches rolling out soon tho.(or at least i hope)


----------



## chchyong89 (Nov 12, 2009)

WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_BODY
"Out of memory error. You are probably low on hard disk space."


WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_TITLE
"Out of memory error"


WIN_UNABLE_LOAD_DLL_BODY
"Unable to load a DLL. Possibly due to low memory, insufficient hard drive space, or missing DLL files."


WIN_DIRECTX_INIT_TITLE
"DirectX Error"

WIN_DIRECTX_INIT_BODY
"DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error.


omg i get plenty of problems on my system @@

it just ate all of my 2GB ram when i am inside the game


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 12, 2009)

chchyong89 said:


> WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_BODY
> "Out of memory error. You are probably low on hard disk space."
> 
> 
> ...




That won't be the same problem , you are experiencing totally different one , none of us ever had this message.

But If there is a connection , we need more info...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 15, 2009)

One youtube comment suggested that call of duty is very sensetive to ram , and gpu ram , so overclocking is not recommended , (yes cods are very need of a stable ram)

The problem arises when I don't even have anything OCd 

But to prove it , I did a test with  HD4870 at 800Mhz memory that's 100mhz underclock, and 100% fan speed , (the graphic settings are maxed out in the game)

It took about 40 minutes to get the freeze , but I thought for a minute it's going to work , nope still not

(I played the second mission in specops , on veteran , i keept playing it , nope didn't complete yet)

so the temps are low,  i though a high temp of 83 from MEMIO was high from before , but this time every temp was not more than 65 at all times , and still froze.  The file ends , when it froze the pc.

This should leave the GPU from the problem for now.

So the next thing , is system memory too hot and realtek onboard sound (i am using 5.1 sorround so that chip has a lot of work to do especially I have settings maxed out)

If system memory would be hot , it would froze in prime95 , but an overnight burn was successful ,  with realtek , um , I am not getting MW2 to run with -nosound command line parameter , cause I don't know it exactly , but I know this command existed for cod4 cause IW mentioned it especially. (I want to run it without drivers and/or disabled sound card via device mng / bios)  Already asked bashnslash tweaking forums about this commandline.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

my game ran perfectly fine, completed SP with no worries.

gave the game back to its owner (friends steam account) so i cant test MP, but SP ran just fine here.

i did have the 'stuttering' in the cinematic movies thats fixed by disabling "sync every frame" but that seems unrelated to this issue.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my game ran perfectly fine, completed SP with no worries.
> 
> gave the game back to its owner (friends steam account) so i cant test MP, but SP ran just fine here.
> 
> i did have the 'stuttering' in the cinematic movies thats fixed by disabling "sync every frame" but that seems unrelated to this issue.



Well this is a problem only with certain people , and nobody knows what the hell is going on , and findings are , that A LOT have this problem , but most aren't knowing it's the same issue , I am the first who started to talk about this problem over the web and posted videos about it on youtube , cause everybody though it was the hardware(ram,gpu) problem with only their rig ;; but everything I did as I thought the same , from buying new Corsair ram over the buggy mushkin , didn't make a difference , from checking power req and that I have enough Ampers , many more other checks , non OCd everything  ... now the GPU seem too to not be the culprit anymore (at least the TEMPs).  My next bet is on realtek onboard sound ... On the other hand , many people reported same EXACT error , with TOTALLY different hardware setups. 


That stuttering is cause it isn't optimzed as well as cod4 for PC ,  SP is really laggy when you start to play ;; they said how texture streaming will help for faster loading and larger maps possible ... I didn't saw this yet.


And  I see you have a separate sound card ,  maybe there's something common to us , who are using maxed out settings with 5.1 sorround channel and a weakly ol' integrated one. hmm?  If you have time and willing to help , and some nerves of course , you can try to test w/o the soundcard (and with the integrated one) , ... maybe it's not just realtek problem. If too risky , you just leave everything so you don't mess it up.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

maybe the games going over the 2GB address space limit, and only crashing on 32 bit users with high texture settings?

its becoming more and more common these days.


edit: i cant use my onboard sound. i erm... lost it.
(its detachable)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> maybe the games going over the 2GB address space limit, and only crashing on 32 bit users with high texture settings?
> 
> its becoming more and more common these days.
> 
> ...



It doesn't make sense how it would sometimes freeze in minutes , other times I would play for about 40 min or more , also note MW2 freezes  3x times more frequent than cod4. 

I will check my ram usage , yes I have 32bit xp pro and 2GB ram (corsair ram there is ) About ram being too hot , well , I can only say , it's alot cooler than the mushikin ones. But I don't have idea on temps yet.


Oh one thing I have to add , my HD4870 was a sapphire model with broken BIOS and it's the revision 1 with red cooler ; I updated the bios it was ok then , the card was freezing cause poweplay made too low Voltage and it froze with screen corruption in games. The Voltage is now always at all times 1.2625.

Oh , detachable .. right.


----------



## R_1 (Nov 15, 2009)

MW2 is very GPU intensive game and nowadays GPUs are factory clocked to their maximum, so some Windows TDR may occur. Try downclock your GPU. I am sure that this will help. See for yourself.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 15, 2009)

R_1 said:


> MW2 is very GPU intensive game and nowadays GPUs are factory clocked to their maximum, so some Windows TDR may occur. Try downclock your GPU. I am sure that this will help. See for yourself.



Couldn't go lower than this , or else I would need to edit bios.



Anyways , the search goes on..


----------



## R_1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Then increase GPU voltage a little bit. Keep in mind that improved cooling might be needed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> maybe the games going over the 2GB address space limit, and only crashing on 32 bit users with high texture settings?
> 
> its becoming more and more common these days.
> 
> ...



I am going to vote with Mussels on this.  I play COD4 and it never crashed on me.  Not once in 2 years.  You need a 64-bit OS and more RAM.  I am not sure how RAM intensive the game actually is, but if you run out of RAM (which can vary based on the section of the game you are it) it will fail because disk paging files aren't going to cut it.

You say a lot of people have this issue, well a lot of people still have XP 32-bit.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 16, 2009)

I have some definitive facts now , the GPU is with this problem no longer on the list (for now) , I tested MW2 in safe mode and it froze in minutes , the sound was not changed at all , it was maxed out and there's no advanced settings to lower the quality. 

Realtek onboard sound card is the prime suspect now , and one thing is still not solved ,how to run COD4 and MW2 in noaudio mode , such a command line switch must exist no? Contacted Activision , no response yet also the tweaking forums around didn't find a solution yet. 

Im going to play with dx and hardware acceleration hopefully that forces lower sound quality.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i guess only to wait for a patch as i dont think its a user end error i think its a bug in the actual game



With the support IW has shown us so far, I'd be surprised if there was a patch made in the next 4 months.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 17, 2009)

thats why i never buy a game when it first comes out..I wait for patches.


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine also crashes to desktop with an error window. Friday, I will try the game again as soon as I install my new goodies.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2009)

CorsairX said:


> Mine also crashes to desktop with an error window. Friday, I will try the game again as soon as I install my new goodies.



let me guess: 32 bit windows, with a 1GB video card? running the game on extra textures, or on auto at a high resolution like 1080p?


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> let me guess: 32 bit windows, with a 1GB video card? running the game on extra textures, or on auto at a high resolution like 1080p?



lol no

Installing Win7 64Bit, Corsair H50, Q8400 CPU, New WD 7200RPM 32MB Cache. 

Let see after all this installed, If I still get an error window.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2009)

CorsairX said:


> lol no
> 
> Installing Win7 64Bit, Corsair H50, Q8400 CPU, New WD 7200RPM 32MB Cache.
> 
> Let see after all this installed, If I still get an error window.



we'd been seeing a trend of 32 bit users crashing, thats all. trying to track it down.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2009)

ran mine last night, and the thing I noticed, was that occasionally, the screen goes to the extreme of whatever environment you're in (on the tarmac, went completely white, in an alley went all black). It was still responsive for a few seconds, but then would lock/freeze. I got around this by immediately loading the last checkpoint, which saved me from completely restarting the game. Would lose whatever progress I'd made since the last CP, but better than a complete freeze and losing it anyways


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems to be alot of pointing the finger at win XP 32bit being the prob.

I have two gaming rigs with XP 32BIT installed. Both also have MW2 installed & i've never had any probs with the game. & i run with max settings & high res.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe I didn't mentioned ,that the freeze makes the whole pc go down , no HDD activity also.


For the moment , who had the freeze also reported they have integrated realtek sound card (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw)


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 19, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Maybe I didn't mentioned ,that the freeze makes the whole pc go down , no HDD activity also.
> 
> 
> For the moment , who had the freeze also reported they have integrated realtek sound card (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw)



In my case, the game is the only thing that freezes with a minimized window error. I tried to see what the error message says but the window does not want to maximize.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 19, 2009)

CorsairX said:


> In my case, the game is the only thing that freezes with a minimized window error. I tried to see what the error message says but the window does not want to maximize.



Try to see if the error is reported in event viewer

Control panel/administrative tools/even viewer//software ...


----------



## Rellert (Nov 20, 2009)

*solution*

hey guys!

I was experiencing the same problem!
I found a solution (at least it works for me and for my neighbour to).
thing is we had different pc's.  I am working a notebook (asus g2sv) and my neighbour on a 
normal pc. We are both using Windows 7 Ultimate since a few days..

the solution:
CoD Modern Warfare is very sensitive for overclocking and stuff like that. 
The solution (how strange this may sound) we can in our energy usage of the computer.
Since i am using the dutch version of windows 7 Ultimate, i am not really sure what the exact english translation of some words are in the english version of win7.
but here goes (dont exactly know how to get into the energy-management of normal pc's, but i will try to explain that to) for the notebook solution:

When you go to "energy-management" (right clicking on the battery icon in the bottom right corner of your screen), most of you will find out that your notebook is in "energysaving mode" or something like that. In energy'-management you can switch "Energysaving mode" to "High Performance mode". For my neighbour this was enough for not freezing CoD anymore. For me it didnt the trick..

For the ones the above didnt do the trick:
you can manually create an energyschedule. make sure you set everything to "high performance".  
Next thing you do is change settings of your energy usage. search for any Hard-disk or hard-drive options. Some of you may see that the Hard-disk(s) will shut down after several minutes (in my case 20minutes). now change those minutes into something like 400minutes or more (doesnt really matter). save everything and make sure that you switch to the (by yourself) created energyschedule. restart your computer.. and...tada.. CoD should work properly now. 



Normal PC solution:
Go to "Control Panel" and then search for Energy-management (or something with energy).
here you'll find different energy-saving schedules (if i'm right). Set everything like in the above to "high performance" (or atleast to the highest options possible). 
then search for anything involving Hard-disks or hard-drives. If i'm right you can see that the HD's will be disabled after several minutes. well then.. there should be the option to change "disable HD's after several minutes" to "NEVER DISABLE" the Hard-disks or hard-drives. Now save everything and restart your computer..  and ta-da.. CoD should work properly now.


*be sure you do all these steps as administrator, since i don't know if it will work if your not logged in as admin


I hope this solution works for all of you.. (and i hope the above was readable  )
please leave a comment on this post (i am pretty curious if it helps you all out)

the credits go to my neighbour, he heard the HD's switch off at time of the freeze! I thought lets share 

Good Luck!


----------



## JTS (Nov 21, 2009)

You can add me to the list of MW2 Hard Freezing with a sound loop.  No app crash, CTD, BSoD dumps and no errors in event viewer.  There is also no specific areas it freezes at.  


In Seven x86 and x64, it hard freezes around the half an hour mark, but has no cinematic 'stuttering'.  


In Vistax64 it can freeze anywhere between a minute or last several hours before freezing.  Unlike Seven, Vista has the cinematic stuttering.


Even though I'm overclocking, it's not a heat / stability issue.  (24hr run 0 errors memtest / 24hrs P95 0 error, temps logged by Everest) + no other games freeze like this.


It's not a crossfire issue, as I've tried CAT AI disabled, Standard, Advanced and CF disabled.  In fact, it affects both ATI and nvidia cards in single or dual configuration.


I don't use the onboard Realtek and use an Azuentech x-plosion 7.1 - in each OS I have tried a different sound driver version.  No difference.


For what it's worth, I play @ 1920x1200 with every in game detail maxed.  (texture limit issue? )


Unfortunately Rellert's suggestion does not apply either, as each OS had the power options set to high performance etc anyway.  His neighbour probably heard the HDD's shut off because that's what happens when you Blue Screen (even though it's not really 'Blue Screening'   )


Basically it appears to affect every OS, card manufacturer, stock clocked, overclocked machines with differing sound card / drivers.


It's especially perplexing as there are plenty of people who have zero issues.

Sorry my first post here wasn't helpful - but I thought I'd try to debunk a few possible causes.  It's a fun game, but not when it freezes like this


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 21, 2009)

Exactly , that's the exact explanation of this problem, so hard to troubleshoot , it like , it's done on purpose or what , I can't find a single clue or lead everything I try.

Also the HDD turning of is , I said again , cause it freezes the whole PC , so HDD shuts off too.


----------



## sherman (Nov 24, 2009)

*One more*

Add me up on the freeze issue.
Win7 ultimate, new alienware alx (6 gb ram/2xHD 5870/Raid 10/liquid cooling)
The heatsensors never go anywhere near the limits even thoug I use 1920 and full AA, but I do use the realtec onboard audio (seems like a lot of the folks having the issue have this).
The freezes appear from 5 mins and up to 30 mins.


----------



## GLD (Nov 24, 2009)

I had crashes in COD MW (don't have COD MW2 yet). The cause was said to be monitoring software running in the back ground. I ran rivatuner for fan control and temp. monitoring. I bought an Arctic Cooler for my gpu and no longer had to run rivatuner so I didn't bother monitoring temps. and had no more crashes.  Who here has crashes that is running monitoring software, like rivetuner, everest, etc? Try turning of the programs and see if it helps.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 24, 2009)

sherman said:


> Add me up on the freeze issue.
> Win7 ultimate, new alienware alx (6 gb ram/2xHD 5870/Raid 10/liquid cooling)
> The heatsensors never go anywhere near the limits even thoug I use 1920 and full AA, but I do use the realtec onboard audio (seems like a lot of the folks having the issue have this).
> The freezes appear from 5 mins and up to 30 mins.



With that kinda box, I'd be livid with a program/game that blew up on me....


----------



## zilliobe (Nov 27, 2009)

*Same Problem*

I've had this problem on COD:MW and COD:MW2 and i'm really getting pissed off with it not to mension it can't be doing my system any good!

I'm running XP 32-bit and also have on-board Realtek sound.

JTS...Just a hunch but even if you are using a sound card did you completely disable the realtek onboard with the device manager?

My friend plays it fine and he uses a creative soundcard.

Specs: Q6600 @ stock 2.4ghz
2gb ram
8800GTX 768mb

All i run in the background is Zonealarm, AVG and Ad-aware Adwatch


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2009)

sounds like its definitely related to realtek audio from all the complaints.


----------



## Morris88 (Nov 27, 2009)

hey people, I got a freeze problem but it happens literaly two secs as i start up the game, I meet all the requirements for CoD4:MW2 yet when I run the game as the IW logo is spinning it freezes and stops there :S anyone know a possible reason for this? I've tried the resolution change/colour I've seen around but to no avail I also downloaded latest drivers for my grapbics card. any help will be nice


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cod4 always locked up on me playing multiplayer, I killed my overclocks, down clocked, raised voltages, changed drivers, tried without antivirus, firewall, rivatuner, ati CCC, different sound card, from Xp to Vista x64.

I haven't really played it since installing windows 7, but I doubt the OS had anything to do with it.

PS, my overclocks I don't even consider stable unless I can run them 72 hours Prime 95 and Furmark.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 27, 2009)

I did test so find out if it's realtek , well , it's on hold , as , I can't find a way to disable sound system from loading when the game starts , there seem to be no command line switch nor any command.

I have tried it with FULLY disabled realtek sound card , that means , without drivers at all and cleaned with driver sweeper in safe-mode , and disabling the WHOLE hardware device in BIOS (Azalia Codec means Realtek sound card , albeit a weird name)


I was thinking about a sound card , but I always concluded it was a just a waste , maybe if I get some spare money lately , cause there is no a definitive guide of if it's even worth paying 80$ sound card , pros say that integrated are good enough these days , I have a relatively high end mobo (it cost 140€ that time) , some are saying creative is really good , some say the creative has crap drivers and you have a shitload of errors and crashes in games .... so , ... I can at least say , I have least errors and crashes in games with integrated realtek , never , seriously never a game crashed with some sort of sound error for me , or it's just a coincidence?

Whatever , I think im forced to test a sound card since this is the only option viable(known) currently.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I did test so find out if it's realtek , well , it's on hold , as , I can't find a way to disable sound system from loading when the game starts , there seem to be no command line switch nor any command.
> 
> I have tried it with FULLY disabled realtek sound card , that means , without drivers at all and cleaned with driver sweeper in safe-mode , and disabling the WHOLE hardware device in BIOS (Azalia Codec means Realtek sound card , albeit a weird name)
> 
> ...



azalia just means it meets intels specs for onboard HD audio. AC97 - HD/azalia

silly name but a good thing, its why onboards suck so much less these days


----------



## yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, I decided to share my story here since this is the most comprehensive thread about this kind of issue I've found so far. 

I'm experiencing the same problem. MW2 freezes completely randomly both in single and multiplayer. I tried every fix I could find on the internet, but nothing worked at all. Sometimes it only takes a few minutes to freeze, and other times it takes hours, but once it freezes, I have to restart my pc. Now, the computer itself is fairly powerful as it is a quad core with 4 gigabytes of ram, and my videocard is a Radeon HD4870 512 mb. However, my OS is Windows XP 32bit, so I guess that could be part of the issue (though I haven't really experienced any problems running other games so far), still I believe the real issue is related to the Realtek onboard soundcard which I am also using. Since so many of the people experiencing this problem said they were using it, this can't just be a coincidence. I hope a patch is released or a workaround is found soon enough.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> With the support IW has shown us so far, I'd be surprised if there was a patch made in the next 4 months.



Actually my game gets updates auto from Steam,Your`s should say 1.0169 by now lest mine did yesterday.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 28, 2009)

yamato said:


> Hello, I decided to share my story here since this is the most comprehensive thread about this kind of issue I've found so far.
> 
> I'm experiencing the same problem. MW2 freezes completely randomly both in single and multiplayer. I tried every fix I could find on the internet, but nothing worked at all. Sometimes it only takes a few minutes to freeze, and other times it takes hours, but once it freezes, I have to restart my pc. Now, the computer itself is fairly powerful as it is a quad core with 4 gigabytes of ram, and my videocard is a Radeon HD4870 512 mb. However, my OS is Windows XP 32bit, so I guess that could be part of the issue (though I haven't really experienced any problems running other games so far), still I believe the real issue is related to the Realtek onboard soundcard which I am also using. Since so many of the people experiencing this problem said they were using it, this can't just be a coincidence. I hope a patch is released or a workaround is found soon enough.



We share pretty much similar components , anyways , might not be just realteks problem , it might also be a problem with the game using the onboard integrated sound devices nonproperly. 

Since some , but only about 3 or 4 said they have the same problem but totally different setups and no realtek.

However my bet's still on the soundcard , i need to get a hold of one , and try , but Im' not in a situation I can just go an buy one , so , can anyone else tries if you have some spare bucks , but if you get one , make it good , cause if you buy a 30$ one probably won't be any better if you'll keep using it from the onboard one , so a gamer's sound around 50-60$ , that should be enough power to make good sound and enough resources. You might guess , maybe the onboard chip is overloaded :S  Well it can be pretty much anything to suspect.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 28, 2009)

I haz an idea!

1)Right click on the volume control and select Playback devices

2)Double-click Speakers(or Headphones if you use those)

3)Go to the enhantments tab and select "Disable all enchantments"

I had a similar problem with GW and that fixed it.


----------



## Jappotea (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the same problem but my sound chip isn't realtek. it's creative live 24-bit integrated into my motherboard K8N Diamond.

I can play any game without any problem at high or mid setting. maybe it's not new PC but it works flawlessly.

AMD64 3800+ singlecore
K8N diamond mobo
XFX 9600gt 1gb edition
2gb ram
win7 home premium 32bit 



> I haz an idea!
> 
> 1)Right click on the volume control and select Playback devices
> 
> ...



this didn't work for me. I tested it 4 days ago and I could play for more than 20min (usually the freeze happens within 5 min or the 1st min). it was the longest time playing without the problem. but in the end the freeze happened again.

my conclusion is the integrated SB is the problem. so now we have something similar.

overheat of the sound chip is the reason, or not? can someone try HalfAHertz method again?


----------



## Wado (Nov 29, 2009)

Same problem for me too. 
So I went to a friend that has some different soundcards and tried. i tried these cards:
Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer
ASUS Xonar D2/PM, 7.1 channel
Creative SB Audigy SE
But the problems didn´t go away.
Also tried HalfAHertz´s method but it still freeze


----------



## JTS (Nov 29, 2009)

Update: 

This may be worth a try for those experiencing the 20-30 min hard freeze:

I basically changed the 'Extra' settings to 'High" and disabled AA.  I managed to play SP for 3hrs+ without any freezing.  Big difference to 30mins 

Options > Advanced Video

Anti-Aliasing = Off 
Texture Quality = Manual
Texture Resolution = High 
Normal Map Resolution = High 
Specular Map Resolution = High 


I haven't tried re-enabling the other settings yet.  So I can't say with any degree of certainty which setting is the culprit, however  I suspect that only the texture res needs to be set to high (for 1GB cards, maybe medium for 512MB Cards).

It's not a guaranteed fix, but it was a vast improvement for me.  Give it a go and see if it helps.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 29, 2009)

JTS said:


> Update:
> 
> This may be worth a try for those experiencing the 20-30 min hard freeze:
> 
> ...



So it sounds to me like the game is running out of video ram, then starting to swap on the main ram and then crashing when it fills everything up...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine froze in safe-mode, graphically totally the lowest possible.


----------



## Jappotea (Nov 29, 2009)

JTS said:


> Update:
> 
> This may be worth a try for those experiencing the 20-30 min hard freeze:
> 
> ...




did as you said, it still freezes. after 5 min or less, means no improvement at all at least for me.

I disabled AA, everything else is off or no (no depth of field).

Texture Quality = Manual
Texture Resolution = Mid 
Normal Map Resolution = Mid
Specular Map Resolution = Mid

res= 1024x768
sound=stereo (I'll try mono tomorrow )

Is there anyway to disable the whole graphic?..just kidding


----------



## cupdecha (Nov 29, 2009)

*COD4 Freeze*

Hi, 

I'm on the same problem - freezes after a few minutes, sometimes an hour. Can hear background sound effects but that's all. Sometimes can pull up desktop, other times the whole PC is down. Once I got a message that DirectX was having a problem and I should read the readme file for more details, but there was nothing in it. 

Running creative soundblaster audigy, as the oldest piece of kit in the machine. Otherwise NV 9600GT 512mb, 2 gb corsair ram, E8200 and modern gigabyte mobo. It does have realtek integrated sound onboard, but as mentioned, using SB card instead. I've had my doubts about the soundcard as I can't believe IW would not have picked up this fault on the modern video cards we are all using... 

Using WinXP32 but also used XP64 and absolutely no difference, so not sure its a OS issue. 
Same problem on SP and MP. 

I do get longer if I reduce the graphics quality, so I'm thinking it's GPU related. Hoping for a patch soon, as I'm getting bored of frigging about with my rig. I just wanna shoot.


----------



## Vrandas (Nov 30, 2009)

Hiya all, 

See you all are more in the the tech side of the MW2 crash problem.

I wanted to add some brain fuel.

Two interesting findings. And I hope helps you in your quest "What is causing this ?".

This kind of users findings always sink to the forum-bottom quite fast.... 


One guy wrote today on IW-forum :



> This is going to be long and I don't imagine many will read it but I felt the need to post so here goes.
> 
> I installed Modern Warfare 2 Friday and began noticing problems from the minute I inserted the disc in the drive (literally). The first time I put the disc in the drive it tried to bring up the installer splash screen but failed and my display stopped refreshing. I rebooted my computer and everything was back to normal. I inserted the disk again and the installer ran fine (an hour later I was ready to play).
> 
> ...



And these two.... 



> i am in a voice chat using steam with my friend.
> every time i want to change the volume in-game.
> it says something "command overflow" and kick me out of the game.
> 
> ...





> I have the same problem if I adjust the brightness.



I hope it may tell you something.  GL !


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 30, 2009)

Good to see people reporting just for this issue 

Yes the thread was meant for this purpose , since , everybody stuck troubleshooting their PC while the game it self is the problem , that's just a really lame false alarm bug , IW , arghh. And you see fractured freeze threads around the web , which are unsolved at most.



Um one guy on youtube in my original cod4 freeze video told that he tried realtek R 1.94 drivers and would NOT freeze for 4 hours , but his mic and headphones won't work. He tried with latest ones and error got back.

I'll try this my self maybe tomorrow or until sometime soon.


----------



## JTS (Nov 30, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> So it sounds to me like the game is running out of video ram, then starting to swap on the main ram and then crashing when it fills everything up...



I read somewhere that someones freezing problems were 'miraculously solved' when they bought a 5970 which led me to thinking about VRAM + system memory issues.

I even un-clocked everything and went back to stock speeds, tried with max settings and still froze within 30mins.  It was only after lowering the details that I stopped freezing.

Unfortunately, it seems that it didn't help anyone else 

It really seems as if there is a wide gamut of issues at play here.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

Can people with the freeze please list two things:

1. Screen resolution

2. Video ram size


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 30, 2009)

1280x1024 (always)  512MB GDDR5, SapphireHD4870


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Can people with the freeze please list two things:
> 
> 1. Screen resolution
> 
> 2. Video ram size



Maybe listing System RAM and OS would be helpful too


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Maybe listing System RAM and OS would be helpful too



i was looking at that earlier in the thread, OS, ram amount, and a few other specs varied too much (some people in XP w/2GB, some in vista/7 x64 with 4GB plus ram etc) - so i think we may have it narrowed down here with Vram


----------



## JTS (Nov 30, 2009)

1920x1200  1GB VRAM


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

JTS said:


> 1920x1200  1GB VRAM



just since its not in your specs, what OS and sound card?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 30, 2009)

you guys should use GPU-Z memory usage to monitor how much actual vram MW2 uses until it freezes check back GPU-Z and tick average then max vmem usage. Mine maxing out around 900mb+ of vmem according to GPU-Z, this is with 1680x1050 all high 4xaa with ambient occlusion enabled in CP Vista 64-bit. I'll retest again to see if it exceeds 1gb of vmem usage.

I don't have any freezing issue on this game 

EDIT: I just realized GPU-Z doesn't support vmem monitoring in Radeon card, only Nvidia 

played 1 mission from start to end, the avg mem usage was 695mb max was 929mb


----------



## JTS (Nov 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just since its not in your specs, what OS and sound card?





Sound: Auzentech X-Plosion 7.1 Cinema

Main OS: Windows Seven x64 



(specs updated to reflect current settings)


----------



## Jappotea (Nov 30, 2009)

Sound Blaster integrated:

Creative Live! 24-bit (driver from windows update v1.4.92) the latest driver in creative page is 1.4.90

Windows 7 home premium 32-bit


----------



## Wado (Nov 30, 2009)

my specc 
os:XP 2gb  1024x768
video card:Radeon x1650 512mb
sound:realtek hd


----------



## Jappotea (Nov 30, 2009)

I tried everything.

set the audio at Mono, disabled PhysiX, forced the AA through nvidia application. set my monitor refresh at 85hertz as same as the windows setting. Still there is freezing but...I noticed something when freezing. Always freeze while saving game (at the top left of the screen while playing it says Game Saved) at this moment my game always freezing. But still happens even when playing Online!!

So, maybe it's the Steam not a Hardware issue. What do you think?

update: It happens when the game updates the stats of your progress during playing. this is my conclusion


----------



## Vrandas (Nov 30, 2009)

New one... One player got a error screen today with :



> The game crashed as expected,  "Direct3DDevice9:resent failed: n/a".


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 30, 2009)

How did he get an error report while the freeze knocks out all HDD activity and basically everything , there's maybe more variations of the freeze but Im not actually sure


----------



## Vrandas (Nov 30, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> How did he get an error report while the freeze knocks out all HDD activity and basically everything , there's maybe more variations of the freeze but Im not actually sure



Problem with MW2 is... there is a whole palette of errors.

Never before a CoD title had so much errors as there are now with MW2.

Connection errors
Hardware errors 
OS errors
Other software on PC errors

*PLUS* the errors/bugs in the game, steam and IWNet.

We don't know what get patched with the Steam MW2 patches. But after every patch players who could play the game suddenly cant and get errors. 

The difference in used files give errors. New is... players don't get a version error screen. No, they just get errors. 

So a MW2 game crash can have 10+ reasons why....

Infinity Ward didn't made any statement about why or what.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 30, 2009)

Vrandas said:


> Problem with MW2 is... there is a whole palette of errors.
> 
> Never before a CoD title had so much errors as there are now with MW2.
> 
> ...



The thing is that this thread is about MW2 having same engine bug to cause a freeze or do some weird thing with the hardware so it fails on the level which is seen as a hardware problem, but it's not the actually hardware causing it.

But I do agree that it has a shitload of other bugs cause it's a console port.  Other thing is , i don't get such errors about direct3D failing or any Steam related stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2009)

its odd that i've not seen any of these issues on my, or my friends PC's

Are any of you running programs that could mess with 3D, like OC software that runs in the background, Xfire, FRAPS etc?


----------



## Wolfwood (Dec 1, 2009)

*Symptoms*

Stats:
Vista 64
6GB Ram
C2D 3.0GHz 45nm
GeForce 8800GTS 512MB

Multiplayer:
 The game refuses to save my stats (XP, accomplishments, kills...) all of a sudden. It has never done this before but now its doing it every time. I can still play multiplayer without any problems when I load from the MP desktop icon.

MainMenu/Singleplayer:
 When first installed there were no problems. (Nov 18)
 Now, the game freezes at the startup logo screen, if I push escapeI get passed the first two screens to the menu where it proceeds to freeze. What baffles me is I just played Special Ops last night. So what changed from then to now.

Seems to me they released a lemon to meet a release date. $60 computer bug.


----------



## Schnoz (Dec 1, 2009)

*Problems*

AMD Phenom II x4 3.0ghz
eVGA Geforce GTX 260  896mb SuperClocked
Windows 7 64-bit
4 GB RAM

Game will play for awhile then suddenly will freeze.  Sometimes if I wait a second the game will come back but then will continue to freeze every couple minutes until I quit until the next day.  Sometimes, if the game doesn't start back up again after freezing, I have to alt-ctl-del and then esc out of the pop up menu in Windows 7 and the game will continue.  But it will continue freezing every couple minutes until I quit.  Sometimes when the game freezes and comes back, my textures are 'corrupted'.  By that I mean that some surfaces are bright purple, black, white.  The glass part of the scopes are unusable (a block instead of transparent).  My temperatures (CPU and GPU) are fine.  It is NOT overheating.  Other than the video card being shipped to me overclocked, the rest of my system is not overclocked.  No other game (including crysis, which is more demanding then this game) causes this to happen.  It has to be with the code / drivers.  Most of us will just have to wait until IW fixes it with a patch.  No other game I play, which I play lot of games for hours at a time) causes these problems.

I even tried turning down all my video settings and it still freezes.

Also, these problems happen in SP and MP.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its odd that i've not seen any of these issues on my, or my friends PC's
> 
> Are any of you running programs that could mess with 3D, like OC software that runs in the background, Xfire, FRAPS etc?




Actually, FRAPS was known to cause an issue with CoD4, iirc. There was a small bug, and I don't remember if just reinstalling fixed it, or if there was a patch...or what. Anyway, it has been known to cause issues.


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I solved my problem....before I install CoD, I put a new HDD in my computer and unplugged the processor fan wire. So my processor was working for almost 2 weeks without a fan cooler. still works fine and the game too. I use a big zalman cooler fan.

So my problem wasn't the sound card or the Steam.

check your PC fans...lol


----------



## JTS (Dec 2, 2009)

Jappotea said:


> I think I solved my problem....before I install CoD, I put a new HDD in my computer and unplugged the processor fan wire. So my processor was working for almost 2 weeks without a fan cooler. still works fine and the game too. I use a big zalman cooler fan.
> 
> So my problem wasn't the sound card or the Steam.
> 
> check your PC fans...lol



lol, that's definitely not it - not here anyway 


I'm giving up on this game.  After working flawlessly last time, It hard froze 3 times in a row, each time in under a minute.  

Whatever the deal is, it's eluded me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2009)

i cant even MAKE mine crash.


i've done SP, i've done every coop mission. no crashes at all. no problems at all.

That said, one of my friends drops in and out like a yo-yo throughout coop, crashing all the time - mostly on level loads


----------



## JTS (Dec 2, 2009)

It's downright odd alright.  And with no 'conclusive reason', I'm not holding my breath that a patch will fix it.

I'm going to chalk this one up to WTF?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2009)

about the only thing i can think of is that my mobo doestn even have onboard audio - its detachable, and i took it off.

so maybe its related to having realtek drivers installed even if they arent in use, or some other conflict.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys! Great to know i'm not the only one with this crazy problem. The problem is the same, without audio loop; I did the format, but still the game freezes. BUT I NOTICED, it happens often when the game gives you update about the mission course (Control point reached; New objective).
Is it possible that a patch for the freezes has come out for the ps3 and we didn't even get a communication from infinity ward? I'ts incredibile i spent 60 euros (!) for a freezing game. 
THanks for all the attention!


----------



## JTS (Dec 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> about the only thing i can think of is that my mobo doestn even have onboard audio - its detachable, and i took it off.
> 
> so maybe its related to having realtek drivers installed even if they arent in use, or some other conflict.



The only realtek drivers I found installed were: 

REALTEK 2831U BDA Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtl2831ubda.sys	and

REALTEK 2831U USB Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtl2831uusb.sys	

Which come with the OS anyway I believe and aren't part of the loaded modules.

It has to be something else.

(so much for giving up on this  )




Silent_Typhoon said:


> Is it possible that a patch for the freezes has come out for the ps3 and we didn't even get a communication from infinity ward?



I'm sure they are aware of it, but considering the amount of potential variables, your guess is a good as ours regarding a PC patch


----------



## Wado (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried something new. I started mp and let it stand in the menu, after about 30 min it did the same it does when I play, freeze and sound loop.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 3, 2009)

Steam just updated MW2 to 1.172 this morning,Try it out and let us know if the freeze is still there.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 3, 2009)

JTS said:


> I'm giving up on this game.  After working flawlessly last time, It hard froze 3 times in a row, each time in under a minute.
> 
> Whatever the deal is, it's eluded me.



Okay , but at least , be here to provide info or findings , anything would be helpful ,  and if people won't play MW2 too much , it's still the cod4 that needs to be solved





Mussels said:


> i cant even MAKE mine crash.
> 
> 
> i've done SP, i've done every coop mission. no crashes at all. no problems at all.
> ...



Mine never froze in level loads , not cod4 nor MW2 (oh that was a crash your friend speaks about ...)





Silent_Typhoon said:


> Hi guys! Great to know i'm not the only one with this crazy problem.



Made just for this , I noticed how here and there people get freezes , but no "links" between them 

Be sure to check out the freeze videos if you aren't already 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-msujgDmsU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw





Wado said:


> I tried something new. I started mp and let it stand in the menu, after about 30 min it did the same it does when I play, freeze and sound loop.



Yeah,  I'll try this as well right away. This is really interesting , this can prove the freeze happens anyhow regardless of sound chip or GPU load(overload?) , but it can still be the drivers, xfire , steam?(cod4 froze > I never had steam before mw2...)




H82LUZ73 said:


> Steam just updated MW2 to 1.172 this morning,Try it out and let us know if the freeze is still there.



That's basically ,  weird , updating with no consent or approval , no release info , nothing , and is there option to switch off these updates (not familiar) .. anyways steam it self is a , well , to me nothing special , its actually bad , my bro bought the game and installed , to my surprise it was installed in WTF program files with no option to select drive, downright WTF?!

Steam can cause a lot of problems to the freeze troubleshooting , a lot of people have crappy steam related issues that mix together with the freeze.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2009)

steam always keeps your games at the latest version. you have no choice, as you cannot run the game without the latest update.


Steam is perfectly fine and trouble free, as long as you dont screw with it.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 3, 2009)

Even after that patch (or whatever it is) the game still freezes to me..
Never had such a frustrating experience with a videogame!


----------



## Schnoz (Dec 3, 2009)

I turned my onboard sound off in my BIOS, even though I wasn't using it anyway.  I'm not sure if it worked or not, but I haven't had any freezing problems since.  I will try to get a marathon gaming session in tonight and see if it freezes and report back.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 3, 2009)

is the sound card set for 16bit 4800 DVD quality or 24bit 19200 Hz studio quality? try setting it to the 16bit 4800 Hz DVD quality,This was a bug in WAW when it came out.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes it would be great to know from the ones who turned the *onboard audio device off *if the game runs smoothly now.
There's a way of saying in italy, probably everywhere, that should sounds like this: "Common trouble, half the pleasure"...but knowing we are so many can just make us more "angry".
Thanks to all!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 3, 2009)

I already tried without sound device and drivers , it won't load the soundsytem and reports a directx sound error.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 4, 2009)

Seems like we have to wait for something by steam or infinity ward, hoping it will happen very soon!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2009)

My sound card is set to 16/48, anyone with crashes running the same setting?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have exactly the same settings cause I have XP pro , while the Xp seems to not detect which speakers(name) but I see speaker settings and looking into the advanced shows up 2 interesting things , one is hardware acceleration , the other is sample rate conversion quality slider , only 3 options available on the slider so I don't know to what it is set but I know it was and is always set to "best"


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 4, 2009)

are all of you sure that your freezing problem because of the sound card?

my problem was the temperature of my processor and I solved it, now I can play the game normally. the game is unbelievable


----------



## yamato (Dec 4, 2009)

Jappotea said:


> are all of you sure that your freezing problem because of the sound card?
> 
> my problem was the temperature of my processor and I solved it, now I can play the game normally. the game is unbelievable



How exactly did you solve it? I'm no computer specialist, so if you've got some tips, it would be nice to hear them.


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 4, 2009)

yamato said:


> How exactly did you solve it? I'm no computer specialist, so if you've got some tips, it would be nice to hear them.



my problem was because of me. I ran the game many times while my processor's fan wire unattached. so my computer was working without the any cooling fan for the CPU. once I attached it again everything worked fine.

some people overclock their CPU or their PC's need more cooling. I'm not say all must have the same problem as mine but, first make sure if your CPU & GPU temperature are fine not too hot. also the north bridge fan.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 4, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I don't have exactly the same settings cause I have XP pro , while the Xp seems to not detect which speakers(name) but I see speaker settings and looking into the advanced shows up 2 interesting things , one is hardware acceleration , the other is sample rate conversion quality slider , only 3 options available on the slider so I don't know to what it is set but I know it was and is always set to "best"



try moving your hardware acceleration down a notch or 2 .


----------



## JTS (Dec 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> My sound card is set to 16/48, anyone with crashes running the same setting?



16/44 16/48 no difference for me.


----------



## Wado (Dec 4, 2009)

Think I have fixed the problem for me anyway, I did buy new memory and throw out the old ones.
played for 3 hours without any problems.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 5, 2009)

you are saying it could be a RAM problem?


----------



## Wado (Dec 5, 2009)

Silent_Typhoon said:


> you are saying it could be a RAM problem?



Yes I think so. Since i replaced my old ones with the new i havent got any freeze or sound problems.


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 5, 2009)

Wado said:


> Yes I think so. Since i replaced my old ones with the new i havent got any freeze or sound problems.



what was your ram? and the new one?


----------



## Wado (Dec 5, 2009)

Jappotea said:


> what was your ram? and the new one?



I had 2GB and now I have 3GB.  
And I have been playing all day without any problems


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry do you mean we have to have one more GB or we have to replace the ones we already have?
Thank you


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 5, 2009)

Silent_Typhoon said:


> Sorry do you mean we have to have one more GB or we have to replace the ones we already have?
> Thank you



I have trashy 2gb ram not fast as the rams today but I have no problem at all with the game. my problem was high temperature, his problem was the ram.

you should discover the reason of yours. it could be SB or something else.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 6, 2009)

OK thank you. Could you only tell me how to discover that?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

Silent_Typhoon said:


> OK thank you. Could you only tell me how to discover that?



poke various things in your PC with your finger. if it burns you, its too hot.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 6, 2009)

after almost one month since the release, so many people still can't play the game, unbelievable. If the temperature is too hot, what could i do to solve the problem?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2009)

Silent_Typhoon said:


> after almost one month since the release, so many people still can't play the game, unbelievable. If the temperature is too hot, what could i do to solve the problem?
> Thank you very much.



It does depend greatly on what component is overheating... if it's your CPU, check for dust & make sure the fan can spin freely. You can also try to reseat the heatsink, applying fresh thermal compound.

You could also consider getting an aftermarket cpu cooler 


NOTE: I recommend you don't tamper with your cpu cooler unless you know what you're doing. Might be better to take it to the local computer shop to get a look at.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very much! I will see!


----------



## Frostkin (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting problem here. It seems that cod stutters and freezes (even at the loby) when vent is in use. I turned vent off this morning and played for about 2 solid hours, turned vent on and the errors started happening again.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you please tell me how to turn off the vent?
I tried to get the fan turns faster,and the game lasted for more - it really seems to be a temperature problem!


----------



## Frostkin (Dec 7, 2009)

vent is ventrillo, not cooling.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2009)

Frostkin said:


> Interesting problem here. It seems that cod stutters and freezes (even at the loby) when vent is in use. I turned vent off this morning and played for about 2 solid hours, turned vent on and the errors started happening again.



earlier in the thread i warned people to quit all background programs.

BTW, i use teamspeak 2 with no problems in MW2


Silent_Typhoon: you're best starting a new thread if you're having temperature problems. you'll get better advice that way, and it it wont clog up this thread.


----------



## Frostkin (Dec 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> earlier in the thread i warned people to quit all background programs.
> 
> BTW, i use teamspeak 2 with no problems in MW2
> 
> ...



ive had problems with vent before on vista, but i talk with friends on vent, so it kinda sucks i have to keep vent off : /


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I've upgraded the ram from 2 GB to 3 GB, but it still frezzes - altough *after a longer time.*


----------



## FloGod (Dec 8, 2009)

*Driver*

Hi guys,
I had exactly the same problem every day...ingame freeze with weird sound and I had to restart my PC every time. Sometimes after a few minutes sometimes after hours.
I solved the problem for me. Quite easy. I had installed the newest driver from nvidia hp. 200 series ver. 195.62 released on 26.11.2009. I deinstalled this driver completely and installed an older one, released on 09.02.2009. works. not even one freeze after five hours playin. 
I don´t know what´s going on with ATI users but for me it worked fine so far.
gl Flo.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the tip flogod


People just need to realise that the problem is not the game - its something on their PC's. If the game itself was faulty, then it would crash on EVERYONE - and it isnt.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok Flogod, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Frostkin (Dec 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thanks for the tip flogod
> 
> 
> People just need to realise that the problem is not the game - its something on their PC's. If the game itself was faulty, then it would crash on EVERYONE - and it isnt.



I dont know about that, i played cod4 for MONTHS without any error whatsoever, and i played mwf2 for a day when i first got it with no errors, the next day i try to play and its not working. Sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2009)

Frostkin said:


> I dont know about that, i played cod4 for MONTHS without any error whatsoever, and i played mwf2 for a day when i first got it with no errors, the next day i try to play and its not working. Sounds very fishy to me.



if you had problems with the game, why would it not show up on the first time you ran it? the problem is something outside the game, conflicting.

be it a driver, an application in the background or something physically wrong with your machine - somethings causing you a problem, other than the game itself.


(and please dont say "it cant be hardware, it worked fine til now!" - the word broken means that it worked fine, then it stopped)


----------



## Frostkin (Dec 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you had problems with the game, why would it not show up on the first time you ran it? the problem is something outside the game, conflicting.
> 
> be it a driver, an application in the background or something physically wrong with your machine - somethings causing you a problem, other than the game itself.
> 
> ...



Well i doubt its hardware, the computer is brand new, and it has more than enough cooling, and i can still play other games fine. My guess is the soundcard or a conflicting program, but i feel alot more comfortable blaming the game itself.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2009)

Frostkin said:


> but i feel alot more comfortable blaming the game itself.



as do most people - which is why the problems never get solved, and they end up shifting the blame from thing to thing before eventually going insane and buying a mac/360


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thanks for the tip flogod
> 
> 
> People just need to realise that the problem is not the game - its something on their PC's. If the game itself was faulty, then it would crash on EVERYONE - and it isnt.



Yes , but it isn't my hardware ? Isn't it?


hmm just , a few times now , about 2 times,  it froze with a same weird freeze with sound , in youtube on the desktop , this pretty much puts me "wtf i have no more idea what's this about"



but normally you expect freezes , and it did a normal freeze on desktop , once this year ,  well , it just happens , from time to time , so that's software ... or that i kept it running long or using "sleep" everynight , surely it can go wrong twice a year or so.

It doesn't keep freezing in desktop and programs ... that's the key i think.




Frostkin said:


> , but i feel alot more comfortable blaming the game itself.



LMAO QFT


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2009)

hardware, or software.

as people have said, ventrilo is a cause - i've seen Xfire cause problems over the years with games as well.

Could be something like webcam or printer software for all we know - have you tried  a minimal boot, disabling everything in msconfig from starting with windows (including non MS services) and looked for changes?


----------



## Jappotea (Dec 9, 2009)

> have you tried a minimal boot, disabling everything in msconfig from starting with windows (including non MS services) and looked for changes?



I think this thread should be updated. put all checking steps in one reply, software or hardware checking.

btw, the game is very short and the multiplayer isn't good as we always expect in the PC. no dedicated server. If you can play on 360 it would be better.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this game should be updated too - seems that nothing works...


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the game installed without a hitch. I have 3 GB of ram and 32 bit Vista. My onboard Reltek works fine with it. But I do have older drivers. Nvidia 186.18 drivers to be exact. Works great maxed out on system.


----------



## FloGod (Dec 10, 2009)

hi guys,
just to keep you updated!
I wrote a few days ago that I also use a older nividia driver and my game works great since I deinstalled the actual driver and installed this older one.
I had gamefreezes every time I played mw2 but it´s over now...not even one freeze with the older driver.
All the best!
Flo.


----------



## Silent_Typhoon (Dec 11, 2009)

MM this doesn't work for me.
I have the same problem on Borderlands (as many people) and Left 4 dead 2.
Could it be a VGA problem?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2009)

Silent_Typhoon said:


> MM this doesn't work for me.
> I have the same problem on Borderlands (as many people) and Left 4 dead 2.
> Could it be a VGA problem?



if you have problems in many games, its likely something else with your PC.

Start a new thread in general hardware, and ask for help. Provide full specifications for your PC and detailed descriptions of the problems you are having, including what you need to to do cause then, what happens, and when.

List any testing you've done, but dont leave anything out just because you think its irrelevant - we may know more about the subject that you dont, and it may well be important.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 12, 2009)

Indeed if it's not only the MW2 or COD4 that's freezing, that's probably another issue , most likely bios settings or bad hardware. 

I do had these freezes elsewhere , when I bought new ram the problem got away.


On the other hand I'm just installing Win 7 64bit on an old 160GB HDD I found , so pretty much the same hardware , I'll install mw2 and cod4 , hopefully get some positive results.


----------



## Inifekt (Jan 5, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Try to see if the error is reported in event viewer
> 
> Control panel/administrative tools/even viewer//software ...



This is what I found. So MrxSmb (don't know what that is) is causing it or whatever for me.

Edit: going to try this ( http://www.hightechdad.com/2007/05/09/how-to-fix-master-browser-mrxsmb-event-id-8003-errors/ ) to see if it does anything.
Edit 2: So far so good, but here's to hoping. Btw, I only did the service stop and didn't touch the registry.
Edit 3: No crashes since this.


----------



## Hupie (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the same freezing problems with sound loop. Sometimes i can play for 1+ hours, sometimes it freezes after a few minutes.

Specs:

q6600 @stock
hd4850 512 mb
4 gb ram
windows xp pro sp3 32 bit

cpu load temp: ~45 C
gpu load temp: ~90-100 C (normal for 4850 with default cooler)

I also occasionally get a freeze with sound loop when watching embedded video in my internet browser. On top of that, when im watching embedded video in fullscreen, often the video screen freezes (just the video screen, nothing else) but the video sound and the video itself continous. I can hardly watch embedded video in fullscreen as the screen freezes often so i have to press escape and watch it in regular embedded size. I recently installed the k-lite codec but it didnt solve the problem.

Im not sure if these video problems relate to mw2 freezing, but i thought it would be worth mentioning. Maybe more people have the same problem.


----------



## Inifekt (Jan 14, 2010)

Try what I just posted. I have not crashed ONCE since I've done it.

Edit: you may want to try to update drivers as well.


----------



## Hupie (Jan 15, 2010)

I looked at the event viewer and i did notice a lot of errors concerning perfnet. I googled on perfnet but didnt notice it doing any harm for as far as i know. Also, the perfnet errors do not relate directly too a freeze. I just froze again in MW2 but it didnt create a perfnet error. Maybe i should google some more on this error and find out how to easily fix it. Thing is, im using dutch win xp so its harder to find the right menus and buttons.

Seeing i dont have Mrxsmb errors, i dont think i should use your fix.

Also i did install latest gpu drivers but it didnt help .


----------



## Nick_Le_Mesurier (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay if i can shed some further light on this from my experience.

MW2 is freezing up on both my menu screen and my brothers. I'm running an Alienware M17x, 8GB RAM, Qx9300 @ 2.93Ghz, and duel GTX280M's on Win7 Ultimate (x64). My brother's PC is an old Dell XPS with a single core proccessor, 1GB RAM and a Nvidia GTX8800 on Win XP (x32) (it's old i know :S).

I did have it running fine for the longest time, only sometimes would it freeze on my pc. But recently it's just given up and won't come out of a frozen state upon loading the menu. If i keep restarting the PC a couple times it'll work on an off-chance. 

I hope there's some kind of solution to this, it's not my computer's fault cus MW2 is the only game that doesn't run on here, they need to patch this soon.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 18, 2010)

I later got the same freezes in embedded video in full screen , same kind of freeze , identical.

Since 2 times of that I have lately not been getting them , but I have some other issues in WIN7 64 right now , HDD laggs for minutes (you can't do nothing) and then it gets worse and worse until i got a BSOD twice and twice there was a corrupted memory dump file . first time said something about spsys driver fault


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I later got the same freezes in embedded video in full screen , same kind of freeze , identical.
> 
> Since 2 times of that I have lately not been getting them , but I have some other issues in WIN7 64 right now , HDD laggs for minutes (you can't do nothing) and then it gets worse and worse until i got a BSOD twice and twice there was a corrupted memory dump file . first time said something about spsys driver fault



i'd say its pretty clear the problem isnt to do with CoD MW2 then, you have a freeze problem with your system and its causing your problems.


----------



## Schnoz (Jan 20, 2010)

I was having these same problems (as you can read on a previous page of this thread).  It was very sporadic, I always kept a close eye on my GPU temperatures so I didn't think it was the cause.  One day during a freeze I saw my GPU spike to 75 degrees (red).  Now, my GPU should be able to run that hot but it got me thinking, maybe my other components were running hot too.  I downloaded speedfan and it turned out that when my GPU spiked to 75C, my CPU spiked to 70C.  That is 8 degrees higher than the max temp for the CPU to run.  My game only froze during these heated spikes.  I finally broke down and bought a new case / CPU HS and now that I have great airflow and 6 fans running, my CPU never goes above 45C and my GPU stays around 55-60C and I do NOT have the freezing like everyone else anymore.  I highly recommend everyone check your CPU temps during the freeze.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 20, 2010)

i had the menu freeze thing on mw 2..i left it on that screen for 3-4 mins and it was fine after that..i installed nvidia's latest beta drivers and now i get no more freezing on the menu screen.


----------



## goldmull (Jan 24, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I later got the same freezes in embedded video in full screen , same kind of freeze , identical.



I had the very same problem. they first occured a short while after I experienced those cod6-freezes. they can be solved by deactivating hardware acceleration for flash player (rightclick on some video -> settings -> uncheck hardware acceleration). 
nevertheless those freezes in cod seem to be increasingly accumulating and happening without any reason. i can play any other game without any problems. seriously, iw, what the fuck?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes i see , and that only happens in XP so far ... umh ..


ehm .. well , i've been pretty quiet lately but I do notice every youtube comment and posts here , but it's .. i need some extensive school work to do til summer , so i mostly run WIN7 just cause I don't get distracted by games and moddding and everything I think up on XP i have tons of stuff and games and that and this ... so I didnt' even install MW2 on win7 nor cod4 !YET!  (COD2 )

Anyways , keep it posted and those tests i promised on youtube video .... I'll do them , slowly but surely.

And A thought , since there is no DirectSound3D in WIN7 , and makes my realtek integrated 5.1 card sound like shit (no spare money for dedicated card atm), ... this is why actually MW2 and COD4 freeze , it has to be the audio then , cause flash youtube video also depends on DirectSound i think??? And embedded youtube doesn't freeze in Win7 , so reportedly MW2 and COD4 also don't ... i promised i will test , im courious to know my self too ,  (well , the whole win7 sound is a lot weaker than in XP) So all this is just a compatability issue with leagacy EAX integrated soundcards? and legacy OS ,, well sort of , it's not bizarre for an new game to work on an lower generation stuff , but come on i bought the PC in 2008 and all the top tier hardware except sound card , I don't try to get this issue off our PCs being a problem , but i might note that these two games are bugged , COD4 was a good done game , but something's not right in there , and MW2 being a complete console port , you can clearly see the quality of this games , so COD4 might have some little chunk of xbox code in it? , you don't need to answer this question to see that MW2 freezes 5 times more often and frequent than COD4 ... and further info shows us and this is still VALID , that v1.0 COD4 did not freeze for a week , but when patched to 1.7 (with 1.6) it did freeze , this makes it clear that those patches were made multiplatformer and PC received ports of them , with the whole "DLC" pack for PC in a patch , that's probably when the massive hit was , after that it froze totally , I got freezes before , but those were only for 1 second and the game would continue , every patch seem to added more often freezes and more intense , until at last patch it freezes the whole PC. Seems like every multiplatformer patch supplied more and more xbox code so the game failed at those points , then DLC sealed the deal. 

I hate the fact that mainstream gaming news  started calling more post-release features such as maps ...etc with a word "PC DLC" , there is no pc dlc , free patch or GTFO.

MW2 is a lot of BS anyways (sry but truth) , what I wanted to play smoothly is the spec-ops


----------



## goldmull (Jan 26, 2010)

If, as you say, directsound would take part in causing the crash, then wouln't it be logical to just turn directsound hardware acceleration off, so that the crashes stop?
I tried doing that in the dx diag but it didn't help. 

Edit: I just played with my onboard-sound deactivated and got my sound only through a usb-headset. again, i got the freeze, but no sound loop this time. the latter may be a coincidence, but i don't think it's relevant enough for me to test it again.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 26, 2010)

This is just sometihng I think , it's so weird I don't know exactly and this just proves game's crappy coding.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 26, 2010)

mw and mw2 ere crashin on me so i changed my FSB:RAM to 1:1 and its been fine ever since


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> mw and mw2 ere crashin on me so i changed my FSB:RAM to 1:1 and its been fine ever since



a perfect example of what i've been saying all along. the game itself is stable, like MW1. The problems lie with your machine.


And no thats not a cop-out, its the truth. so many people are playing the game, and so few are having issues - and most of the people with issues are having problems elsewhere as well, in other games/programs.


----------



## Hupie (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont care if its the game or my machine. I do care about finding a solution whether it be something that can be fixed by IW or by myself. So far, nothing has helped but ill try that FSB:RAM ratio solution and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

Hupie said:


> I dont care if its the game or my machine. I do care about finding a solution whether it be something that can be fixed by IW or by myself. So far, nothing has helped but ill try that FSB:RAM ratio solution and see if it helps. Thanks.



good thinking. that's the attitude we can help with.

the only reason that worked for him, is that his PC is overclocked and setting it to 1:1 likely lowered the speed of his ram.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 27, 2010)

And Activi... ehm IW , it was off the list of getting this fixed a year ago imo. They never fixed WH heli bug , and the spinning/shaking camera bug at death. That got into codwaw , unfixed  

And what the heck , it's not even IW anymore , it's activision , IW's been an Activision subsidary for more than 4 years now.




Mussels said:


> good thinking. that's the attitude we can help with.
> 
> the only reason that worked for him, is that his PC is overclocked and setting it to 1:1 likely lowered the speed of his ram.



Speaking of attitude , your's been pretty much against what i have set up here in my pc , you seem to didn't read my thread post , this problem has a year long history of what it's been and what i did on my PC , I say again , that over the period , none of the things had an effect to this MW freezes , that includes:

-CPU overclocking
-ram stability*
-gpu change
-multiple bios version change
-ram change

I think you also need to know some stuff as you assume we're some ppl who don't know at which spec our PC runs , pretty much the last 10 posts you said nothing else except ,  that it should be my PC's problem but I kept my mouth shut , for a reason.

Ofcoure my damn ram runs at specs I want , and I want a stable spec , I even tested underclocked rams and CPU , i never mentioned that before , but it didn't made any effect , also i tested many other stuff , like game in the safemode option , manual lowest possible specs , ... which left's me with 1.0 ver , and with a sound card , of which latter i don't have money for , but the first one , i just didn't had time for , or how should I say , reserving the time for it  I said many times people can test cod4 1.0 (without patches) but nobody did yet.

Anyway's it is , i would rather blame a game than my PC in this case, why all other games run , as a matter of fact a principle rule that even created this thread is cause ONLY the modern warfares cause this problem , and , as I seen how CRAP games dominate the market nowadays , I really don't stand down to some weird asumptions , just because im not so long at it ,  ... while MW1 is great game ,  MW2 is a total crap xbox port , accept that or not , It's not my PC damn. And the embedded video freeze it's not happenin in WIN7 , so it was in XP , it's the software that's the problem , if you read my thread post you would know I tested this system fullproof with overnight memtests , prime95 and even GPU tests , overclocked or not , always frezed. 

And that by using fsb ram ratio 1:1 is really a dumb solution(no offence to one who found it) , that shows how it's the game's fault crashing for something totally irrevelant , a matter of fact I know , hm , i already said i know my specs and they aren't overclocked NADA , i know you meant that for the guy who found the solution , but I pointed out so you won't say the same to me lol.

Bottom line is , if a hardware solution fixes that problem , that's pretty much helping the game to "skip" over that certain place where for some reason makes the game stop , not , really not weird for a console port  And that's how it is , 50% of "hardware" problems. You're eliminating things where games run into problems , of course a crappy code runs into stupid out-of-context and unnecessary problems.

I run every other game fine , i run all day crysis if you want , even sandbox editor if you want , ive done tons of work in it and it doesn't freeze the whole pc. This is the point of this thread's existance. 

It's probably the game's fault , and a solution is , either we're gonna help the game by hardware upgrade or software fix , choose ... , the fact why it doesn't freeze for everybody is simple , it's because everyone has different setups and game crappy code doesn't freeze on that particular one. Which is obvious , but  hardware for it self , runs to my belief at highest stability possible and not overclocked , it's not it's problem  , and if I have an integrated sound card which is powerful ENOUGH to run the game's sounds and effects , but it doesn't work on this particular game and makes OMG freeze of my whole PC , it's the game's PROBLEM NOT SUPPORTING it , not my PC's stability and inablitly to manage it correctly 
So this is shaping to be a M$ corporate bullshit , you're forced to buy new hardware , it's not weird , not by little. Because they made a console port , they didn't even tried to tackle of getting some more pc support for it , i mean , it completely reasonable.

So im left with to buy a new soundcard , just to play this game without interruptions  , no thanks.

I didn't start with this kind of attitude , until i had enoguh,  come on , people have other problems which are real memory issues , ... you need to know your system first to make it to this point , some youtube guys replied about having freeze without even reading what's that about , which completely different kind of problem , so , stop mixing these. Im not one of them.

Even before started I said this kind of freeze just looks like a memory/hardware problem , it's really camouflaget sort of.

Conclusion: It's more likely a software making hardware to go nuts , and that's the problem  , we need to first pass the hardware inspection then lead to the software , and I pretty clearly made it throught the hardware stage , just cause it looks like memory issue , it doesn't necessairly mean it , if a hacker can cause you BSOD ,  how a crappy game code can't make you a freeze?


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 27, 2010)

It used to crash on me, every few hours, I lowered my OC, and the problem was gone!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 27, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> It used to crash on me, every few hours, I lowered my OC, and the problem was gone!



That means you don't have the same issue at all, were having something completely different and more complex


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> wall of text



You'd be surprised just how often i run into experts (in the real world) who have been OCing for years and think themselves top of their game - and i can fix their 'problems' (X game crashes, Y OS sucks, app Z doesnt do what it says it does) in 30 seconds, simply because while they may have lots of experience - they have one weak spot in their knowledge that screws them over.

EG, Cod 2/4/Waw crashing on startup in MP, if you have a HD soundcard with auto-sensing jacks on vista/7, and have headphones/speakers but no mic. 30 second fix, but people spend hours looking in the wrong place.

Ruski: you do seem to be the odd one out. My point was that MOST people in this thread, have found out something else is the problem (bad ram, bad OC, freezing programs other than MW2, etc). Its all too easy to blame the game, with what could be an issue elsewhere. MW2 uses tons more video ram than most modern games for example, so its the odd one out. Doesnt mean its the games fault, that same issue could crop up for you on any game that uses lots of Vram - you just don't play any currently.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 27, 2010)

The graphics didn't really do nothing afaik. either low vram usage or normal, didn't made a difference for me.

Yes a lot of people have completely other problems , I pretty much don't have idea what the heck problem it's with this game , as the last guy said , he got other games to play , I played cod4 for a year, and I still play cod2 , but I actually don't like MW2 , it was all about specops that wanted me to try it out.


----------



## goldmull (Jan 28, 2010)

alright: @mussels pls fix my crashes

i updated my system specs for that purpose.

i get random crashes without any reason, they can happen after 5 mins or after 5 hours or just don't. but they seem to happen more often recently. i also had those embedded-video-crash. 

your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

goldmull said:


> alright: @mussels pls fix my crashes
> 
> i updated my system specs for that purpose.
> 
> ...



To be honest, i'm a bit stumped on your one. By embedded video, do you mean flash such as youtube? Does anything else crash at all?

Try updating to the catalyst 10.1 drivers, it has some fixes for flash 10.

The only other thing that comes to mind is that you have realtek audio, since a few people have mentioned that in relation to crashes. Can you make sure the drivers are up to date for that? 

Also, Realtek have a program to restore EAX:







If you have that installed, uninstall it. If you dont have it installed... install it. Might help.


RuskiSnajper: MW2 can use 900MB+ of video ram, at 1200P with max in game settings. Thats quite large compared to most games these days (which are 500MB or under)


----------



## goldmull (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks, i'm going to try all that.
concerning embedded video: yes, i'm talking about flash videos such as youtube. i mentioned somewhere above that it was easy to google a solution, namely disabling hardware acceleration for flash player.
right now, i'm updating my drivers. i also heard about those realtek problems, but updating those drivers didn't fix it for me. maybe, that EAX thingy will help. i'm downloading it right now, since i wouldn't know if i had it installed and didn't find it anywhere.

I'm going to report soon if that worked.


Edit: sadly, after about just 15 minutes, it froze again


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> RuskiSnajper: MW2 can use 900MB+ of video ram, at 1200P with max in game settings. Thats quite large compared to most games these days (which are 500MB or under)



well that's a fail then  , doesn't even look any better than cod4 , and I have maxed out settings and all there was , was buggy lag (non optimizedness) which is clearly seen how it lags for no reason in ingame activity and scenes, other than that , it was smooth overal , and fps didn't fall below 60 , if I've been using 900 ram on my 512MB , it wouldn't be even playable.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> well that's a fail then  , doesn't even look any better than cod4 , and I have maxed out settings and all there was , was buggy lag (non optimizedness) which is clearly seen how it lags for no reason in ingame activity and scenes, other than that , it was smooth overal , and fps didn't fall below 60 , if I've been using 900 ram on my 512MB , it wouldn't be even playable.



thats the point. when you pass the limit of your card, the game should stutter (dumping the ram to fit new stuff), (microstutter all the time if its loading small bits all the time) or crash when it hits that limit.

When you look at it that way, these crashes start making sense dont they?


----------



## goldmull (Jan 29, 2010)

for me...they don't...actually
i just lowered all graphics settings to low/disabled and set the resolution to 1024x768.
still, it froze not any moment later than usual. it may be interesting to know that since the most recent patch, the freezes seem to be happening very much earlier, even reliable after about 15 to 20 minutes.

well, i guess it may be possible that this freeze is not caused by my pc, which doesn't even make the slightest impression to come close to crashing in any other occasion, but just by fucked up game code. would that not be a very logical conclusion?

if i buy a game that my pc, which usually runs without any problems, meets the system requirements for and i can't even play that game with minimal settings, i'd say i'm in a position where i am very much right to say that it's the game's fault and to blame the developers of that game to not have tested it thoroughly enough.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 29, 2010)

Agreed 

@mussels
As I did that , and nothing happened , random crashes , and if you would read my thread post you would knew , that this FREEZE doesn't makes any SENSE at all whatsoever. And i wouldn't even do a thread If I wouldn't be sure enoguht it's a stupid error. And why the heck would a game cause a freeze cause of memory swap , fail again?  Explain to me why other games don't ? It's is quite clear that I had a lot more lag in Crysis and it never freezed.


----------



## Hupie (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone tried this (delete files, then redownload from steam):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7wNqpqdCog ?

I did, but unfortunately it didnt help for me.

Also i turned of hd realtek audio in my bios (so no sound) but it still froze after about 30 mins.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 29, 2010)

I tried MP also , and it froze even quicker , 2 mins


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Agreed
> 
> @mussels
> As I did that , and nothing happened , random crashes , and if you would read my thread post you would knew , that this FREEZE doesn't makes any SENSE at all whatsoever. And i wouldn't even do a thread If I wouldn't be sure enoguht it's a stupid error. And why the heck would a game cause a freeze cause of memory swap , fail again?  Explain to me why other games don't ? It's is quite clear that I had a lot more lag in Crysis and it never freezed.



because crysis is from an era where 512MB of video ram was about as high as it got?

I'm giving you facts here, and you're disputing them because your own internal logic disagrees. Just accept that i'm giving you very valid reasons for crashing, stating its quite possibly your problem.

You've only got 2GB of ram - hell, i think you're the only one around here that still does. Did it occur to you that 2GB may not enough for this game?


----------



## goldmull (Jan 30, 2010)

okay, on the one hand you are saying that you are giving valid reasons for crashing, on the other hand you are stating what you call "facts", which are just not true.

if i look on the back of the game's case, it says at minimum system requirements for xp, it needs 512 mb and for vista (crap  ) 1 gb of ram, which is far less than 2 GB - i know you weren't referring to me. so if the graphics are on the lowest settings possible, there should be no reason for a crash, at least not caused by too little ram.

don't get me wrong. i appreciate you trying to help, but i just don't see why you are trying to defend the game if its miscoding is so obvious. what we are doing here is not expressing some "internal logic disagrees" but plain rational reasoning.

i realize that there may be people whose pc's really cause problems and i also realize that they're just blaming it on the developers because they're too lazy to root out the real source of the problem. but that's not at all incomprehensible considering that the solution might be stuck in so deep inside the innards of the pc that you've got to be kind of an expert to find it.

as for my freezes, i just don't get it. and you admitted yourself that you don't know exactly why they are occuring. it's just so extremely odd.

also, this is not the only area of the game where it is just somewhat unfinished. take iwnet for an example.

so the point is: this game was not tested thoroughly enough for pc and it's astonishing, really, that the developers just don't seem to give a fuck about those peoples experiencing freezes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> You'd be surprised just how often i run into experts (in the real world) who have been OCing for years and think themselves top of their game - and i can fix their 'problems' (X game crashes, Y OS sucks, app Z doesnt do what it says it does) in 30 seconds, simply because while they may have lots of experience - they have one weak spot in their knowledge that screws them over.
> 
> EG, Cod 2/4/Waw crashing on startup in MP, if you have a HD soundcard with auto-sensing jacks on vista/7, and have headphones/speakers but no mic. 30 second fix, but people spend hours looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Ruski: you do seem to be the odd one out. My point was that MOST people in this thread, have found out something else is the problem (bad ram, bad OC, freezing programs other than MW2, etc). Its all too easy to blame the game, with what could be an issue elsewhere. MW2 uses tons more video ram than most modern games for example, so its the odd one out. Doesnt mean its the games fault, that same issue could crop up for you on any game that uses lots of Vram - you just don't play any currently.



I know what your talking about. I know the basics of PC building and I rarely have a problem I cannot fix but by no means do I know "everything". Thats why I love TPU so much. Everyone has their strength and what you don't know someone on here surely will.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

goldmull said:


> so if the graphics are on the lowest settings possible, there should be no reason for a crash, at least not caused by too little ram.



(this is the only part of the post i havent already really made myself clear on)

YES. exactly. WHY is the game crashing for users with small amounts of ram, even on low settings? Why is it crash free on people with 4GB+ ?

That's the question that we don't really have an answer to.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hupie said:


> I looked at the event viewer and i did notice a lot of errors concerning perfnet. I googled on perfnet but didnt notice it doing any harm for as far as i know. Also, the perfnet errors do not relate directly too a freeze. I just froze again in MW2 but it didnt create a perfnet error. Maybe i should google some more on this error and find out how to easily fix it. Thing is, im using dutch win xp so its harder to find the right menus and buttons.
> 
> Seeing i dont have Mrxsmb errors, i dont think i should use your fix.
> 
> ...



whys that all blurred out? something you arent proud of?


----------



## Hupie (Jan 30, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> whys that all blurred out? something you arent proud of?



Hehe no, i just saw someone who had the same notifications do the same. 

Btw, i just had a freeze again, but this time i wasnt playing mw2. Instead, i was working in Unreal Development Kit (making my own level) and was listening to music. This hasnt happened to me before, apart from the embedded video freezes (also, turning of hardware accelaration seemed to solve the problems i had). It does make me more suspicious about my own pc, but i wouldnt know how to search for the source of the problem.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 3, 2010)

goldmull said:


> okay, on the one hand you are saying that you are giving valid reasons for crashing, on the other hand you are stating what you call "facts", which are just not true.
> 
> if i look on the back of the game's case, it says at minimum system requirements for xp, it needs 512 mb and for vista (crap  ) 1 gb of ram, which is far less than 2 GB - i know you weren't referring to me. so if the graphics are on the lowest settings possible, there should be no reason for a crash, at least not caused by too little ram.
> 
> ...



PC version has many xbox code still in , and errors give you "can't login to Xbox live" 
Look at modernwarfail2.com for a shitload of these failures.



Mussels said:


> because crysis is from an era where 512MB of video ram was about as high as it got?
> 
> I'm giving you facts here, and you're disputing them because your own internal logic disagrees. Just accept that i'm giving you very valid reasons for crashing, stating its quite possibly your problem.
> 
> You've only got 2GB of ram - hell, i think you're the only one around here that still does. Did it occur to you that 2GB may not enough for this game?



It's simple, cause I use XP , and I don't need 4 GB ram , and seems like you don't even have idea that Crysis uses much more stuff than a console ported MW2 , this is not a fact , but it's completely logical , why the heck it would use more ram , if the graphics don't even look any better , and the game has texture streaming ,so it doesn't need to load the whole map and assets into the memory , here's what I'll do,  I have brothers rams inside , so I have 4 GB now , ATM , about 2 weeks he'll take them away , but i'll test MW2 with 4GB , on XP32 and WIN7-64 , now , I say , there won't be a difference at all. And these all run in Dual channel interleaved btw. 

If it turns out that this game , is dependent on how much ram you have while it doesn't require a 1/4 of that , it's completely busted then. It's the game , not the system , it runs fine , how many times I said , i run Cryengine Sandbox editor in win7 , and it doesn't crash , doesn't freeze , doesn't run out of memory , the memory is at 96% used,  what else proof do you need , am I being regarded here as a jerk or what? 

Stop defending the game please , i was a big fan of COD series and IW , but this has drastically changed now. sorry. If the game can't run on that damn setups It's not my damn problem.  

I don't actually know which setups have no problems but it seems that those , cause there is no profile , there is nothing , people with brand new alienwares had problems (4GB ram) , people with asus mobos , gigabyte mobos , most of them realtek sound card but some integrated asus one on their mobos , .... the OS was mostly XP. a lot said that on WIN7 doesn't produce a freeze , so it's a compatability issue then , so it's still not an hardware one , not my PC , and that's what Im saying , it can be anything else , except my PC , this is going well over half a year now , and another year with COD4 , so I really tested and learned quite a few stuff and I can tell there's nothing wrong with hardware , I disabled all OCs , disabled all power sawing features (interfere when there is max load) , disabled all over voltages and RAM runs on 800mhz , 5-5-5-18 , certified for 1066mhz , so I gave him a more than enough room not even running it at max. The temporary 2GB i have , are curcial balistix , and have been tested , no errors , no random desktop crashes , no crysis crashes (which I do got when I had bad ram i remember) .... so it's good quality , and MW2 , still does the same.

I don't have the words to express this situation , there is more but I think you have the picture , it is way better than you think with my PC , I care for it as much as I can , software-like as well , but I must point out that this XP install is old like about 2 years but still has updates , cleaned virus free.  

I'll test it just for you , 4 GB ram here we come. congratz 2GB won't be even remotely used 

Looks like when win7 detects 4GB ram it uses it doubles it's startup share , 650-700 was normal at 2GB , now it's 1400MB with 4GB installed. lol any way to manage this ?


----------



## Hupie (Feb 5, 2010)

I think i found the root of evil in my case. I think my PSU is too weak, altho it should be sufficient according to the specs. The reason why i think my PSU is the problem is because my PC sometimes has start up problems. The screens go black after POST and the d1602 led goes on on my hd4850 which stands for 12V EXT fault. I have switched my 4850 with my housemate's 4850 and i got the exact same procedure. My housemate's pc runs fine on my 4850.

So im going to get a better PSU and see if the problem is solved.

Also, i installed windows 7 on my system and altho it didnt solve the freezing/crashing problem, it did solve the main menu stuttering problem when u start the game. I can now directly play the game instead of waiting 5 min. On the other hand, another housemate of mine also has win 7 but also gets the 5 min stuttering main menu.

Btw, my specs are:

q6600 2.4 ghz
jetway 4850 512mb
4 gig mem
640 gb hd samsing f1
200 gb hd maxtor 10
nec dvd writer
2x 120mm casefans
Asus 450 watt (with 14 and 15 ampere on 12v lines)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yeah, 14/15A is far too weak for a 4850


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 
Mainboard: Asus M4n78
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 295 with newest Driver
Ram: 6 GB (4 GB Kingston)
HDD: 1 TB
DVD Writer 
and 2 Fans
my PSU is from bequiet 650 Watt with 18 Ampere on 12v lines

I dont Know if my PSU is enough but i get the Crashes in very much games like: 
Saboteur, RFactor, Left 4 Dead 2, Anno 1404, CoD 4 and WaW, Resident Evil 5 and many more

In 3D Mark Vantage i only got 19270 Points

Sry for my English i am a german guy ^^

MfG


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> I have a
> Mainboard: Asus M4n78
> Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
> GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 295 with newest Driver
> ...



You might be onto something there, 18A sounds insufficient for a GTX 295.

Even if it has several of them, it may well overload just one of them causing your problems.


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

How much ampere do i need in your oppinion?
I buyed this Computer from a IT-Shop
He told me that 18A is enough
I am not a pro in stuff with hardware

I am Using WIN 7 64-Bit


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> PC version has many xbox code still in , and errors give you "can't login to Xbox live"
> Look at modernwarfail2.com for a shitload of these failures.
> 
> 
> ...


No need to "manage" anything. If there comes a time a program needs that memory, Win 7 will quit using it, and let the program take it.

And any updates?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> How much ampere do i need in your oppinion?
> I buyed this Computer from a IT-Shop
> He told me that 18A is enough
> I am not a pro in stuff with hardware



i would say a PSU with 32A or greater on a single rail, or two 24A rails.

Thats a fairly rough estimate, a quality PSU matters as much as the amperage - cheap brands lie and overstate what their PSU's are capable of.


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have from 12v1 to 12v4 18a
Other say they have problems with their onboard soundcard
i have a realtek...
i was disabling this in bios menu but i still have the same problems...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> I have from 12v1 to 12v4 18a
> Other say they have problems with their onboard soundcard
> i have a realtek...
> i was disabling this in bios menu but i still have the same problems...



What brand and model is the power supply?


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

It is from BeQuiet
BQT E6-650W


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> It is from BeQuiet
> BQT E6-650W





Mussels said:


> i would say a PSU with 32A or greater on a single rail, or two 24A rails.
> 
> Thats a fairly rough estimate, a quality PSU matters as much as the amperage - cheap brands lie and overstate what their PSU's are capable of.



18 amps per rail is plenty. That's 216w per connector, and each PCIe cable should be on it's own rail, and Be Quiet is a reputable psu maker, so I see no reason for it to be the psu, unless 650W jsut isn't enough. But it should be.

Is anything overclocked?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 18 amps per rail is plenty. That's 216w per connector, and each PCIe cable should be on it's own rail, and Be Quiet is a reputable psu maker, so I see no reason for it to be the psu, unless 650W jsut isn't enough. But it should be.
> 
> Is anything overclocked?



i managed to overload a 4x18A PSU with two 4870's.

Nvidia state that card uses ~300W of power, and we dont know how well its distributed across his rails.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i managed to overload a 4x18A PSU with two 4870's.
> 
> Nvidia state that card uses ~300W of power, and we dont know how well its distributed across his rails.



What psu?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What psu?



OCZ gameX 700W

didnt do it in normal use, but sometimes it would crash (mostly on hotter days). Furmark was instant death for the system however - immediate shutdowns (which is why i went the corsair i have now)


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *OCZ* gameX 700W
> 
> didnt do it in normal use, but sometimes it would crash (mostly on hotter days). Furmark was instant death for the system however.



Highlighted the issue.


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nothing is OverLocked 
I started 3D Mark Vantage and made a GPU Test with Performance...
Result: 16693 Points for GPU
CPU anything with 30000
Thats Ok for the System BUT i have buggs with 26 FPS
It's called in german "MicroRuckler" Google Translate calls it "micro stuttering"
This happens realy often on Dual GPU cards and i think i contact the IT shop
I have 15 Months "garantie" and should get a new GPU...

In crysis i got only 20-25 FPS i dont know why...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> Nothing is OverLocked
> I started 3D Mark Vantage and made a GPU Test with Performance...
> Result: 16693 Points for GPU
> CPU anything with 30000
> ...



Did you try a different driver? Perhaps the newest driver has some bugs.


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

i've got 	
196.21 WHQL
and i had the freezes with all drivers i installed

Made this time FULL vantage test: 19310 points...
GPU: 16668
CPU: 36824


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No need to "manage" anything. If there comes a time a program needs that memory, Win 7 will quit using it, and let the program take it.
> 
> And any updates?



Thanks 

And what updates?


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 7, 2010)

Only guys with WIN 7 have this Problem?


----------



## goldmull (Feb 7, 2010)

i tried installing an older graphics driver version. it's the one i bought the card with. so far it has run stable, but i noticed the performance is very poor. 

so it seems that the driver somehow caused a problem along with the game.
nevertheless, i'd like to have a driver installed which gives me a better performance as well as not causing the freeze.

any ideas?

Edit: I just experienced a crash from which I thought it would be the usual freeze but then, VPU Recover displayed a message resulting in a game a crash. that's an improvement somehow, since I at least don't have to reset. I'll test further to see if the problem will occur more often.

Edit2: got it again

Edit3: and again. ok, the problem is still persistent, but at least, the graphics driver seems to be able to intervene, so i don't have to restart my pc everytime it crashes. still, i don't know what's the fuckin' problem -.-


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 9, 2010)

to the onboardcard story..
i offed it in bios menu
same like ever...
i have only 20 fps in crysis 
20-25 in bf bc2
i think my gpu is broken
or my cpu
or what could be damaged too?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a new soundcard now , the Xonar D1 , and well, it did okay in XP , drivers , cool everything , but now my Xp is something clogged well , it's weird , sound doesn't work , it laggs and .. well my XP install is well , weird , so I didn't tried there , but in WIN7 , it seems all ok with the sound , i'll see how the games do , later.


----------



## Hupie (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i changed my asus 450 watt with an Enermax 625 watt but it didnt help . Game still froze in win xp after about 20 mins.


----------



## Hupie (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm i must say, in win7 i havent had any system crashes/freezes so far. I only had one game crash. So i do think its a software problem in my case.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

Hupie said:


> Hmm i must say, in win7 i havent had any system crashes/freezes so far. I only had one game crash. So i do think its a software problem in my case.



thanks for keeping us updated.

Your old OS was... ? (OS, 32/64 bit, and what service pack?) and you're running 7 x86 or x64?


----------



## Hupie (Feb 14, 2010)

Old OS is Win XP SP3 32 bit, new OS is Win 7 64 bit. Maybe i could try and reinstall XP and see if it helps but i dont have the time and will to do a fresh install right now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

Hupie said:


> Old OS is Win XP SP3 32 bit, new OS is Win 7 64 bit. Maybe i could try and reinstall XP and see if it helps but i dont have the time and will to do a fresh install right now.



no no, thats fine.

My one question would be if you get the same issue in win 7 32 bit, since you dont in x64 (thus determining if its xp->7 that solved it, or 32 bit to 64 bit that solved it)


----------



## Hupie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah thats a good question. It could also be that my XP install is a bit broken (altho apart from COD my system runs fine in xp). But for now, ill do my work in XP and play COD in win 7. If i get the time, ill see if i can answer your question by installing win 7 32 bit or reinstall win xp.


----------



## buddabrot3301 (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn it doesnt work with a new soundcard...
i think my gpu is broken


----------



## Takuma (Feb 27, 2010)

First of all, Gz on your new soundcard Ruski!
Also please try not to go off topic here, I really appreciate all the help from all of you and am really happy with this thread, but I also think we might have sorted a couple of things if each and every one stated the exact issue they are having (assuming its the same ) along with their tries.
To sum some things up I think most of people (like me and ruski) having the same exact problem with the freeze and the looping sounds --exactly as shown in youtube-- are having on board sound Realtek along with a an ATI 4800 series (probably 4870 like in my case).

Again, am having the exact same problem with only MW2 , all other games are working perfectly. Never OCed anything and increasing the Fan speed to 100% just gave me a couple of more minutes to play but didnt solve the problem. Also playing it in safe mode aswell didnt solve it so am gonna stick with Ruski and remove any doubts concerning the GPU. and am gonna stick with the sound card..

Ruski am waiting for your reply whether your new sound card solved this issue concerning MW2. If not then am gonna put GPU back on the list and go buy a goddamn super cooler. IF yes the it IS the Realtek shitty thingy not compatible with MW 

Please note that i had this issue more frequently on multiplayer as I beat the game without having this problem except only a couple of times (SP i mean).
Running with OS Windows 7 64. Gigabyte EP45 onboard Realtek, ATI HD4870.
Cheers all and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hupie (Feb 28, 2010)

After weeks of playing i havent had a single freeze in Win 7 64bit (in contrast to win xp 32 bit). Its really weird that you do have freezes in win 7 64bit. Maybe try win xp 32 bit?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 28, 2010)

buddabrot3301 said:


> Damn it doesnt work with a new soundcard...
> i think my gpu is broken




Which one ? can you explain your self a bit , all the details , read what Takuma posted if you have something like that , than that's the error in youtube , i'll get the links here again incase somebody missed : 
MW2 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw
COD4 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-msujgDmsU




Takuma said:


> First of all, Gz on your new soundcard Ruski!
> Also please try not to go off topic here, I really appreciate all the help from all of you and am really happy with this thread, but I also think we might have sorted a couple of things if each and every one stated the exact issue they are having (assuming its the same ) along with their tries.
> To sum some things up I think most of people (like me and ruski) having the same exact problem with the freeze and the looping sounds --exactly as shown in youtube-- are having on board sound Realtek along with a an ATI 4800 series (probably 4870 like in my case).
> 
> ...



Yes you probably have the this exact thing , but , if the OS doesn't save it as some suggested , like WIN7 x64 to have cured the freeze , then there has to be something MW2 doesn't like about the realtek , I have 4870(sapphire) and you really have a similar board , just the newer chipset but p45 boards were just as an update , p55 is more of a new generation imo. But probably you have updated realtek chip also. The point now is , I will install MW2 and probably COD4 too , but I'll wait for the teknogods dedicated server emulator for MW2 , until that i'll stick to my AVP 32 GB of gamefiles to play omg , and just on a temporary drive i don't even HAVE space to install MW2 at the moment.

I did got these very rare SP freezes in COD4 SP but I finished the game normally 3 times , but in MW2 , it freezes everywhere.

Also good thing you replied directly to me , i get an email then , i forgot to check on the thread my self 

I will test with new soundcard , cant wait to hear the sound of modern games , i have only cod2 and some other , Crysis , for some reason , LAAGS like shit in WIN7 , and for no apparent reason  55 FPS , 2GB memory only 90% full , i don't get it. Excelent sounds there but can't play at all.

Youtube:
""Take a +1 report, running with a 4870 fan speed at 100% made me playing an extra couple of minutes but did NOT solve problem.
guess what?"" 

- Yeah , I did that too , even my GPU ram was as low as 65 , did not make a difference in the end 



Hupie said:


> After weeks of playing i havent had a single freeze in Win 7 64bit (in contrast to win xp 32 bit). Its really weird that you do have freezes in win 7 64bit. Maybe try win xp 32 bit?



Lucky you , keep finding stuff and research , thanks.




Mussels said:


> ...



Well , nothing actually , just that , sorry for the rant back then , i really was desperate with the problem and the fact i was at this a fully year before making this thread and youtube vids , so... it's a lot of factors and a lot of things I tried ; but you keep helping me with the thread all the time people post about the other , hardware(stability)-wise issues and problems too ... I would not throw all these symptoms into the same bucked as I said it looks like...,  but I did a lot of effort keeping my machine as stable as possible. Thanks


----------



## Hupie (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you tried installing mw2 on a fresh windows install? I can recall that in the beginning i had no problems running mw2, both sp and mp in win xp. The problems started to occur after a while.If u havent tried already, u could give it a shot on a fresh install (just do the install on a separate partition so u can delete it afterwards).


----------



## Takuma (Mar 2, 2010)

Good news folks, This is a confirmation that i have Realtek on board -still- and i got the game (MW2) FINALLY to work without having the freezing problem anymore especially in mp.
well what I did was 2 things actually;
1- Down clock your GPU to 750mhz (at least when yr gonna play this game)
2- I did the deleting files trick from "English" folder in steam's folder and re-downloaded em from Steam.

-- Am sorry that I still dont know whether one of those steps are useless as I did both and am gonna try make my GPU clock to normal as maybe its thats it (especially after re downloading the files) but just in case any of you still have a problem try to do them in the same order. Also note that  the game is running very smooth @ 1440X900 resolution even after down clocking the gpu (its an ATI HD 4870 Powercolor) and am NOT overclocking anything.

The point is this should be relaxing news to any 1 who was going crazy like me and was about to pay 100$+ to replace the crappy realtek thingy or for any hardware problem. well dont, there seems to be a solution then. Also would like to thank every1 here for the awesome support.
Cheers m8ts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wait.....people are still playing this game?! Dont you know BC2 is out?!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 3, 2010)

LMAO (last 2 posts)

Haha it needed so many time to "fix" the problem , but BC2 got out before 

Some other people try this solution , if it would work.


----------



## wardevil (Mar 5, 2010)

this is unbelieveble.......i have the same freezing problem in Bad company 2
im not the only one : http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/240/380660.page#3970226


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

wardevil said:


> this is unbelieveble.......i have the same freezing problem in Bad company 2
> im not the only one : http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/240/380660.page#3970226



then its most DEFINITELY something to do with your PCs, since this is a COMPLETELY different game engine.



forgive me for this: but i told you so (maybe not you specifically, but i did tell someone), i did say it wasnt the game itself to blame several times.. and i got flamed for it.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 6, 2010)

THere is something with PB also  , this was in loong ago in year 2005 when my brother had it's first PC , and a ECS nvidia chipset motherboard , kind of mediocre PC , not anything special (sempron amd), but when he played COD2 , PB enabled servers would freeze the game and cause a very similar sound "loop"  it's not a real loop , it's the "trrr" sound just like in videos on youtube.

For some reason I updated BIOS on the motherboard and the problem went away , like lol  , if it was actual PB update in the all middle of it ,  I don't know , but this is just the ONLY experience i had with PB and freezing games. 






Mussels said:


> forgive me for this: but i told you so (maybe not you specifically, but i did tell someone), i did say it wasnt the game itself to blame several times.. and i got flamed for it.




Well sometimes I just , have my own hard way on things like in the avp memory leak thread too , but anyways it's all okay now


----------



## Xander (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys, adding my two penneth to the research from Seven Forums.

Mine can crash usually before the game loads or about ten seconds after the initial freeze that I get upon loading the game. Usually (read, until recently) it'd play for as long as I would if it loaded successfully.

Minor successes I've had have been changing memory configurations (used to bring me a successful load occasionally though that could be just chance), removing Asus Probe, removing Microsoft Security (replaced with freebie AVG) whilst changing my Supreme XFi sound card for the xonar, running the game first as a single player and then switching over via the menu, udating graphics drivers.

Something which seem to stuff up the game, running Spybot search & destroy and getting it to immunise my pc (big mistake and possibly the source of my current problems), playing Mass Effect shortly before hand, running pretty much anything non essential in the background.

Note that I've tried the beta version of steam to see if that helped, I've reinstalled, redownloaded the lot. At present I can't get it to load although the very last time I tried (about 10 minutes ago) it worked... I was just in a map for like 20-30 seconds and then it crashed with sound glitches.

I have had graphics and sound glitches and it used to fail to load giving me a black screen with a couple of green pixels and a load of static through the headphones. I've also had it load and then silently just lock up. Under no crash situation have I had any error message or BSOD (my system is set specifically not to restart automatically so I'd get to read and write down any error I got). Oh and the LCD poster that comes with the motherboard... that continues to work fine despite the crashes (doubt that's of any use but just in case as I'd imagine it's a rare feature on a computer).

Oh and I've tried the memory in both sockets and tweaked the BIOS settings for stability. I get no high temperatures, Prime 95 tells me the system is stable as does 3DMark 06. However MW2 still seems to think my PC is a punching bag...

Hope that helps.


----------



## jinomz (May 9, 2010)

i have the exact problem, but not before 3 maybe 4 months ago. i'm using win 7 64bit ultimate, and the rest of my specs you can check on the left . my hardware never change so... logically it's a software/driver problem which means its the same problem as this thread.
the "trrrrrr" sound and game freeze /w hard reboot required is killing me. still no sign of any1 solving this problem?  i tried 2 update my driver (LAN/sound/GPU) to the newest but the problem still occur. i'm suspecting an update from my windows update cause this to happen but what is it i don't know. because when the installation was new i didn't have a problem with cod4. but 3-4 months ago it started. i can't use the drivers which comes with the motherboard because most of them doesn't support win7. i've also updated my bios hoping that could fix but it didn't .


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

you may not have changed your hardware, but that doesnt rule out hardware. temps could have gotten higher due to dust, as one clear example - or a failing stick of ram, for another.


----------



## jinomz (May 9, 2010)

i've tried all of the stress test, prime95 - furmark, and no problems there. i've also tried 2 default all my OC, uninstalling all of my monitoring program, xfire/rivatuner/everest and still no use. the problem still occur when i'm idling in-game in my own server, and i'm on the desktop (the game minimized).btw i realized the "trrr" sound only comes out when the freeze happens exactly when a sound is coming out from the game. p.s. this only happens on cod4, i dont know in mw2 since i don't play that game


----------



## Xander (May 9, 2010)

My MW2 now works perfectly (touch wood). The fix was to totally reinstall and not trust any other anti virus other than Kaspersky which I had previously when it worked fine. Since then, no problems.

I still think this is a security software issue and isn't hardware related.

I tried MSE, AVG Free, Avast and Kaspersky. The only two to work was Kaspersky and AVG Free though the latter did still show occasional issues.

I've no idea if this is a universal fix but it is what worked for me.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

Xander said:


> My MW2 now works perfectly (touch wood). The fix was to totally reinstall and not trust any other anti virus other than Kaspersky which I had previously when it worked fine. Since then, no problems.
> 
> I still think this is a security software issue and isn't hardware related.
> 
> ...



i can state that i have kaspersky, and no issues. cant comment on any more than that, however.


----------



## DannibusX (May 9, 2010)

If anti-virus is the issue, I use Microsoft Security Essentials and never had an issue with MW2.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 9, 2010)

Then it must be issue with others and NOD32.


On Windows 7 64bit now , been like for 3 months already , but i didn't yet installed cod4 or mw2 yet , oh well , probably sometime later.

And i think i didn't mention that before i also have Asus Xonar D1 audio card so no more realtek , maybe i would get some interesting results.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Then it must be issue with others and NOD32.
> 
> 
> On Windows 7 64bit now , been like for 3 months already , but i didn't yet installed cod4 or mw2 yet , oh well , probably sometime later.
> ...



i know nod32 screwed over supreme commander + company of heroes for me, so its quite possible its screwing up MW2 as well.


----------



## phantomferrari (May 19, 2010)

i am almost 100 percent sure it is a windows 7 problem. i had a 32bit  copy or vista running on my 4870 video card and could play modern warfare multiplayer without any problems. i installed windows 7 last week and thats when all the freezing of cod4 multiplayer happened for me. i highly doubt my hardware went bad over the course of a few hours when i installed and updated my system to windows 7 64bit. i do have onboard audio but since i believe someone else here said that didnt solve the problem im probably not going to go out and buy a soundcard.  i think i installed the most recent punkbuster update and player cod4 on my vista machine without any problems but i cant remember.   going to do a clean install of windows 7 64bit over the next few days and not install any of the updates to see if that helps


----------



## Lasikie (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but has anyone managed to find a definitive fix for this problem?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

Lasikie said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread but has anyone managed to find a definitive fix for this problem?



its pretty much NOT a problem with the game - its something with the PC's involved. Be it outdated drivers or bad hardware (or a conflicting antivirus or something, on the software side)


there is no easy, simple fix because its not the same cause for everyone involved.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 1, 2010)

That narrows it down to anything then :/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

Lasikie said:


> That narrows it down to anything then :/



which is why theres 220 posts in this thread with no definitive answers


----------



## Xander (Aug 1, 2010)

Personally I found it directly linked to my anti virus software. I've tried several and currently Kaspersky 2010 works fine.

Try changing what you've got and see if it works.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 1, 2010)

I have tried changing Antivirus, I'll give Kaspersky a try though.

Only seem able to download a trial version of 2011.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

Lasikie said:


> I have tried changing Antivirus, I'll give Kaspersky a try though.
> 
> Only seem able to download a trial version of 2011.



2010 was just replaced with 2011 - use the trial for it and it should be fine.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 2, 2010)

One guy on youtube contacted me that he solved his COD4 freeze bug by using PCI sound card (thus disabling the onboard audio) , yet to find out what specs did he had and what's the new pci sound card.


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 3, 2010)

I got exactly the same error as you i got also the trrr sound after 5mins playing or after 15+mins but it will crash and cant do nothing then press the reset button and this are my specs : 
Processor:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory:	
6144MB RAM
Hard Drive:	
500 GB
Video Card:	
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Monitor: Acer
Sound Card:	
Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Keyboard:	
Logitech G 15
Mouse:	
Razer Lachesis
Mouse Surface:	
Razer Destructor
Operating System:	
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_ldr.100226-1909)
Motherboard:	
Asus P6T Motherboard

as you can see new computers still got problems whit cod4


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 5, 2010)

Uninstall RemoveWAT

install latest Realtek drivers 3/8/10

delete everything from these two

C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\PunkBuster\COD4\pb
C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\pb

Update using pbsetup

and make sure all the files are in both folders.


One of those things seems to have fixed my problem.


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 5, 2010)

i did what you said and all those other fixes and it still gives the freezing trrr error after 5 mins playing - 25mins  i dident find Uninstall RemoveWAT  so idk where i find it  but well it still dont work and it seems its whit evre  punkbuster game  cause quake live also freezes the same way cod 4 does :s plz help us.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 5, 2010)

deathsniper007 said:


> i did what you said and all those other fixes and it still gives the freezing trrr error after 5 mins playing - 25mins  i dident find Uninstall RemoveWAT  so idk where i find it  but well it still dont work and it seems its whit evre  punkbuster game  cause quake live also freezes the same way cod 4 does :s plz help us.


Have you used any type of windows activator?


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 5, 2010)

not really i only used a serial.


----------



## Xander (Aug 5, 2010)

COD 4?

Thought we were talking Modern Warfare 2???

Does that have punkbuster on it???


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 5, 2010)

we talking about both cod4, mw2 have punkbuster on it even the new cod black ops will have pb but if they dont fix their coding we still have problems and not buying it then.


----------



## Xander (Aug 5, 2010)

But MW2 doesn't have punkbuster AFAIK.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

Xander said:


> But MW2 doesn't have punkbuster AFAIK.



yeah, i thought it used valves VAC?


----------



## Xander (Aug 5, 2010)

Well evenbalance doesn't list it... Sure I'm assuming off of that but with no servers and no one has even gotten kicked by PB to my knowledge I was wondering if I'd missed something!


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 5, 2010)

MW2 uses VAC

This problem is nothing to do with PunkBuster.


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 5, 2010)

any other fixes? well i think it had to do for me whit pb cause other new games got no problems like Split/second blur etc.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 6, 2010)

Active discussion here about it

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/380660.page

It in regards to Bad company 2 but its the same fault.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 6, 2010)

So many people and we still don't know , that's exactly what's the problem's cause , it's probably bad coding or what , it can't be the pc.

And i was correct , a lot of people have this , every week there's two guys on youtube sayin to me they got same exact problem.

I reinstalled Win7 with a new HDD a 3 weeks ago , i might pop up cod4 later and test it with these suggestions and also ver1.0 first

But i already did test singleplayer and i think i got a BSOD.

EDIT: The guy who claims he fixed the problem with a dedicated PCI soundcard says he has Gigabyte P-41-ES3G motherboard and of course there is realtek integrated one which he now has obviously disabled.


EDIT: 


> Same problem here on my desktop, specs:
> i7 860 2.8GHz
> Win7 Professional x64
> Gigabyte P55-UD3 with latest sound drivers
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its probably bum hardware or drivers. I never had any of these problems and I ALWAYS had a AMD/ATI rig. Did you disable the microphone jack yet?



> To fix the Vista Audio driver problem you have to double-click on that orange loud speaker symbol in your task bar, then click on the folder icon in the upper right edge and activate "Disable front panel jack detection". This will force the driver to load microphone support even without a mic plugged in.
> 
> Furthermore you have to make sure that (in case your using the digital output, like me) your Digital Output device is set as default. To do that, go into the HD Audio Manager (orange load speaker) again, click on Digital Output in the upper bar and on "Set Default Device" next to the volume adjuster after.
> 
> Thanks to Xero|Hawk from the Infinity Ward forums for this fix. Below is his original post and some technical information.



There is a LOT more info here.

http://cod4boards.com/game-issues/16304-cod4-windows-vista-audio-drivers-fix.html


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2010)

10 pages of CoD problems? Seems MW and MW2 aren't balanced for stability


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2010)

The "big orange loud speaker" is realtek driver control , i don't have this since i have it completely disabled with Asus Xonar D1 on the line.

So there's no orange speakers if people don't have realtek integrated sound.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/38/4K/1bnwdjtF/balancestability.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just disable the microphone jacks.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its probably bum hardware or drivers.



You don't have an idea that i have the most cleanes , maintained , up to date PCs in this forums , you might think , most of the stuff i don't ask since i solve it my self,  and to be sure , i helped some guys who's PCs were so screwed up they didn't even know how to properly reinstall drivers , and i know how people keep their pcs all ignorant and in a mess,  i have much experience so i don't want a mess anymore, or i should say , im so fast that maintaining an order is not that hard anyways , plus it's virus free, i don't open spam , don't post emails on forums , don't watch blacklisted porn sites. ... etc

Was never so fast , got set up windows the same day i had all drivers on , 7 drivers to be precise , when the win7 was installin , prepared a pack of drivers for everything essential and that's all uptodate as it can be.

Don't go out like that you don't know with whom you're dealing with  , hehe , because it's silly , i have put my brains and stomack out of sheer work and testing i did on this particular freezes , i have the WHOLE bios in my head , EVERY setting that i have crafted in 2 years to be super specific and customized. everything from OC to memory settings ,  that happened with other problems and to realize which ones are separate , got a bios checksum error twice within bios got corrupt , flashed bios 4 times i think , latest version is F14 for my motherboard if you don't believe. 

So there was some work behing and i don't find usefull digging it back up to remember it all since nothing changed 

One thing that made sense is of course the PCI audio card , it caused an instant BSOD right after the freeze , while XP and realtek caused that normal freeze. Because of the trr sound that is heard right before BSOD , i know it's the same problem , BSOD just happens right after , or quickier, but i have never seen a bsod with a normal freeze as one youtube guy clamims.

So with a bsod , I can make it to dump all memory and then analyze that.

Somebody with the BDOS or freeze (on youtube somebody suggested if you wait long enough the bsod will be shown) can try full memory dump , ask me for the guide if you don't know how to (i have every freaking thing in my mind , registry edits , tweaks to make it work on win7 , so just ask)

The other thing is , i don't have much time , teenage gaming and sitting at PCs 5 hrs straight ,  days are over.


And the vidoe links just  incase: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-msujgDmsU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLvfxb_GRw


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> You don't have an idea that i have the most cleanes , maintained , up to date PCs in this forums , you might think , most of the stuff i don't ask since i solve it my self,  and to be sure , i helped some guys who's PCs were so screwed up they didn't even know how to properly reinstall drivers , and i know how people keep their pcs all ignorant and in a mess,  i have much experience so i don't want a mess anymore, or i should say , im so fast that maintaining an order is not that hard anyways , plus it's virus free, i don't open spam , don't post emails on forums , don't watch blacklisted porn sites. ... etc
> 
> Was never so fast , got set up windows the same day i had all drivers on , 7 drivers to be precise , when the win7 was installin , prepared a pack of drivers for everything essential and that's all uptodate as it can be.
> 
> ...



For all your superior knowledge you have yet to solve the problem so.........


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/38/4K/1bnwdjtF/balancestability.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the best selling game of its time. of course there will be lots of people with problems.

and do you REALLY think that all those PC owners have any idea if their systems are stable, virus free and up to date? i sure dont. half of the technically minded people i know have PC problems, let alone the noobs.

you're obsessed thinking its a huge massive problem, when its probably more like one in 10,000 systems with the game, having problems... those are odds i can clearly imagine being a problem on the PC side.
If you want to convince me, format your system to a fresh, unmodified windows 7, redownload the game, use windows update drivers for everything but audio and video, update directX and see what happens... oh and do it with your system on stock clocks, after verifying its linpack, memtest and furmark stable. 

What happens if its still unstable after that? well you look at your hardware, cause odds are somethings faulty.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 7, 2010)

WHY faulty

IF crysis works and EVERY other game and prime95 and 3D mark .... ???


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> WHY faulty
> 
> IF crysis works and EVERY other game and prime95 and 3D mark .... ???



Because it's not the same engine.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is the best selling game of its time. of course there will be lots of people with problems.
> 
> and do you REALLY think that all those PC owners have any idea if their systems are stable, virus free and up to date? i sure dont. half of the technically minded people i know have PC problems, let alone the noobs.
> 
> ...



Tried it, the problem was still there.

I've upgraded power suppy, replaced the graphics card and ran the game individually using each stick of ram and I still get the error.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 9, 2010)

Lasikie said:


> Tried it, the problem was still there.
> 
> I've upgraded power suppy, replaced the graphics card and ran the game individually using each stick of ram and I still get the error.



If you did all this , try adding a sound card,  Asus Xonars are good choice over Creative nowdays , but as I said , doesn't make a huge difference for me , although it's much rarer , but anyways this is what solved the issue with some , you better try it.

Whatever you do , don't buy 15$ el cheapo , my Asus Xonar D1 cost 60EUR and it's more than enoguh , great price and I don't even need better card than this.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't afford to be spending more cash at the moment but I'll do it in the future if other things don't fix it.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 9, 2010)

ALL CREDITS GO TO DeaF.TonE - Thank you very much 
1.go to start menu 
2.then accessories 
3.then command promt 
4.right click and run as admin 
5.it will cm as c:\windows\system32 
6. if not then type cd c:\windows\system32 and hit enter 
7.then it will cm c:\windows\system32 
8.then type sfc /scannow and hit enter please do not interupt this process untill its finished and it will fix ur problems it fixed my two problems and now am playing flawless(space is reuqred between sfc and / then no space its conti...) 
9. if u r having on board realtek sound card turn it quality to 16bit 44000khz means it will be last quality 
10.enjoy 

Had COD4 running all day and it hasn't crashed once after I did this and restarted the computer.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2010)

Lasikie: If you didnt know, all that does is fixes up problems with your operating system (same as if you formatted/reinstalled) - so while im glad it fixed your problem, its unlikely to be the cause for the game to stutter/crash.

changing the audio might, i've heard of various games not liking 24 bit audio.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 10, 2010)

I just followed the guide, so maybe it was the audio quality change that fixed the problem.

Going to keep the game running again today to see if it crash's.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2010)

well, its certainly worth it, trying to change the audio to 16 bit 44Khz (or 24/96).

Not sure if that was covered earlier in the thread, but i know its old hat with various other games... mostly console ports.


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 10, 2010)

I read through this entire thread and tried different things as I went along, don't remember seeing this.


----------



## deathsniper007 (Aug 11, 2010)

lasikie this helped my problem can play now without crashes.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

deathsniper007 said:


> lasikie this helped my problem can play now without crashes.



well there we go, lasikies found one cause of problems - anyone else want to try it?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 12, 2010)

I think i'll try it too later , will try on the old HDD , since i don't have COD4 nor MW2 on the new install ... trying with the xonar directly


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 16, 2010)

So Ruski did you have any luck?

I'l still crash free


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 17, 2010)

Doesn't work for you? 

or "you are still crash free" is what you are trying to say


----------



## Lasikie (Aug 17, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Doesn't work for you?
> 
> or "you are still crash free" is what you are trying to say


Was meant to say "I'm still crash free" meaning I haven't crashed.


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 3, 2010)

check out my solution for this problem  CoD MW2 Directx has encountered problem [FIXED]


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 3, 2010)

try this


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 4, 2010)

phenomenon1991 said:


> check out my solution for this problem  CoD MW2 Directx has encountered problem [FIXED]





phenomenon1991 said:


> CoD MW2 Directx has encountered an unrecoverable ...





what the necro?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 4, 2010)

didn't had much luck to test , no time , damn , with starcraft 2 and duke nukem forever running loose i just seem too occupied , anyways thanks for sharing new findings ... later


----------



## DGLRadio (Oct 22, 2010)

did anyone ever try to set processor affinity to just one cpu core (CPU 0)?

Edit: i did try a few times and i think this solved the problem but it sucks because i get crappy low fps


----------



## DGLRadio (Nov 2, 2010)

this solved the problem no more freeze nor sound loop crash
here:
http://www.robpol86.com/index.php/ImageCFG


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks , i'll post the info on the youtube vids

Everyone should try this , but i specifically am deep in starcraft 2 so i don't have anything else but cod2 installed at this moment , might happen later.

Good that we found something , but im not convinced it would work for everybody until a few people test it also. 

Never going to guess it's the CPU affinity , lol ?!


----------



## travva (Nov 2, 2010)

guys if you've tried everything and can't get this to work i recommend not using any WAT cracks for windows, assuming you're pirated. i think boot loaders still work but not actual WAT ones. anyway after i  t/s this issue for MONTHS on BC2 and couldn't fix it until i decided to try reinstalling windows and just forgot to crack it. after a few days i was convinced it wasn't dumb luck then figured it out. this it for me 100%, no doubt about it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

DGLRadio said:


> this solved the problem no more freeze nor sound loop crash
> here:
> http://www.robpol86.com/index.php/ImageCFG



if something like that works, then its as simple as one of your CPU cores not being stable. (or the associated memory controller for that CPU)

if the problem truly was bad coding, EVERYONE would suffer the same problem, not just a few users.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if something like that works, then its as simple as one of your CPU cores not being stable. (or the associated memory controller for that CPU)
> 
> if the problem truly was bad coding, EVERYONE would suffer the same problem, not just a few users.



that's why it's called "weird freeze *bug*" - not all combinations of hardware software have this bug apparently.


----------



## DGLRadio (Nov 3, 2010)

this is my 3 and a half years old rig:
Gigabyte P35-DS3L; Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz; SuperTalent 2x2Gb DDR2 800Mhz; Sapphire HD Radeon 4870 1GB Vapor-X;CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus 600W


----------



## tilt32 (Dec 7, 2010)

hello folks 

i just saw this big thread about this weird freeze and the thing is, im having this problem too.
i only signed up for this problem and wanted to know if there is already any fix found cause the freeze is driving me crazy.... 

On my old pc, i never had this problem. never froze once in 2 years. System specs are:
2gb RAM
8600gt 
win xp (32bit)
e6600 core duo

now i bought a new Laptop this august, and cod4 permantly freezes in random time periods. sometimes right after the server join, sometimes 40 minutes later. its exactly the freeze shown in the youtube video with this "trrrrrrrr" sound loop, i didnt OC anything, and this problem only occurs in cod4 (cod6, cod7 run stable and any other game like fallout new vegas etc.....) 

System Spec of my Laptop:
mobility radeon hd5870
i7 820qm
4gb 1333mhz ram
and i also got a realtek onboard sound.

i tried a lot of things.. from updating all my drivers to running the game in compatibility mode, playing with the setting of CCC and the ingame Settings... i think im going to lose any hope on fixing this problem^^


----------



## tilt32 (Dec 7, 2010)

seems that the problem is gone. i tried the sfc command laskie postet and the command detected a few damaged files... 

but im not shure if the problem is 100% gone, but in a game session with a duration of 1h no freeze occured so i need more testing. 
I'll let you know if its sure the freeze is gone


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 27, 2011)

There is no definitive answer , no definitve solution seems like over the time people got it working with their own fixes , this is a bug in the hardcode and we can't find it unil the devs do something , with IW being pretty much done for , there's no way activision will go and patch the old games.

I can't point this out enough , that a 2005 mediocre PC can play the game fine while a 2008 high-end hardware can't , this is just a lot of stuff , you never know , maybe microsoft and their stupid visual is to blame (every PC has to have it's very bad methodology of weird libraries installed, that's how SFC may fixed the problem)


----------



## MasterMinDxD (Mar 18, 2011)

Bumping this old thread. 

Anyone that came here through some search engine and still has this issue or thinks to know the answer : >Click Here<


----------

